# OBS Studio 28.0 Release Candidate



## dodgepong (Aug 3, 2022)

*Disclaimer: This is a test build, not a full release. This build may contain bugs or broken functionality. For production usage, we still recommend using the latest stable build of OBS. If you are willing to test this build, please let us know if you run into any issues.*

We have new build for OBS Studio 28.0 available for testing! This will be an _enormous_ release with several features and upgrades that will need extensive testing, including the following:

HDR and 10-bit color support (Windows, macOS/Linux support limited)
Native Apple Silicon Support (macOS)
Note that many third-party plugins will need to release Apple Silicon versions of their plugins in order for them to work on Apple Silicon builds of OBS

Upgrade UI framework to Qt6 (All platforms)
NOTE: Unfortunately, this means OBS Studio can no longer support the following operating systems:
Windows 7 & 8
macOS 10.13 & 10.14
Ubuntu 18.04
All 32-bit operating systems

Additionally, many third-party plugins that depend on legacy Qt5 components may not work until they are updated.

obs-websocket 5.0 plugin native integration. Read more here! (All platforms)
Updated AMD Encoder implementation (Windows)
Support for ScreenCaptureKit on macOS 12.5+ for significantly improved capture performance (macOS)
Significant improvements to Apple VT encoder (macOS)
Application-specific audio capture (Windows)
Integrated NVIDIA Background Removal (Windows)
Automatically split recordings by time or filesize (All platforms)
New default theme, Yami (All platforms)
And much, much more!
Find the the full patch notes and download links for *OBS Studio 28.0 Release Candidate 2* here: *https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/releases/tag/28.0.0-rc2
Steam users*: To access the beta via Steam, right-click the OBS Studio entry in Steam or click the cog icon on the game page, select "Properties...", then navigate to "Betas" and select the "beta" option in the dropdown:


Spoiler: Steam Betas Screenshot










*Flatpak *Beta Installation:

```
$ flatpak remote-add --if-not-exists flathub-beta https://flathub.org/beta-repo/flathub-beta.flatpakrepo
$ flatpak install flathub-beta com.obsproject.Studio
```

*Ubuntu *PPA Beta Installation:

```
Install
$ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:obsproject/obs-studio-unstable
$ sudo apt install obs-studio
Uninstall
$ sudo add-apt-repository --remove ppa:obsproject/obs-studio-unstable
$ sudo apt remove obs-studio
```

Due to the magnitude of this release, we need your help tracking down as many bugs as you can find before we make a full release! Please give the build a try and let us know here or in the #beta-testing channel on Discord if you have any issues. Thanks for your help!


----------



## HYP3RSTRIKE (Aug 3, 2022)

Hi there!

Love the new theme. Is there a way to make the elements smaller?


----------



## caitelatte (Aug 3, 2022)

HYP3RSTRIKE said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Love the new theme. Is there a way to make the elements smaller?
> 
> View attachment 85267


I changed the theme from the new default Yami to Rachni or "Dark" (the old default) to make the elements smaller like they used to be :) my layout didn't work with the Yami minimum height of each dock.


----------



## Snipy44 (Aug 3, 2022)

I choose HEVC but my stream doesnt start :/


----------



## AptiX1 (Aug 3, 2022)

Snipy44 said:


> I choose HEVC but my stream doesnt start :/
> View attachment 85268


How did you get HEVC to show up in the Streaming section? I don't have it :(


----------



## BIGJOE_TV (Aug 3, 2022)

hello guys 
thnx for the amazing works 
these plugins are not supported for me . i use the NDI and need to be on the beta plz 
thank you


----------



## RytoEX (Aug 3, 2022)

HYP3RSTRIKE said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Love the new theme. Is there a way to make the elements smaller?



You can modify the theme's QSS file to reduce/remove the padding for those buttons, but any future updates will overwrite any local modifications.



Snipy44 said:


> I choose HEVC but my stream doesnt start :/



You must choose a streaming service that supports HEVC. The only one that supports HEVC right now is YouTube using HLS. If you have selected that already, please provide a log file.



AptiX1 said:


> How did you get HEVC to show up in the Streaming section? I don't have it :(



You must have a graphics card that supports HEVC, and you must have selected a streaming service that supports HEVC. The only one that supports HEVC right now is YouTube using HLS.



BIGJOE_TV said:


> hello guys
> thnx for the amazing works
> these plugins are not supported for me . i use the NDI and need to be on the beta plz
> thank you
> View attachment 85272



Please report this to the authors/maintainers of those plugins.


----------



## Padinn (Aug 3, 2022)

Looks like the Elgato Steamdeck plugin isn't loading either (with the official integration).


----------



## RytoEX (Aug 3, 2022)

Padinn said:


> Looks like the Elgato Steamdeck plugin isn't loading either (with the official integration).


Correct. Elgato's Stream Deck plugin does not yet have a Qt 6 version, so it is not compatible with OBS Studio 28.

See: https://twitter.com/LtRoyalShrimp/status/1554668226872717313


----------



## AuthenticZee (Aug 3, 2022)

Websocket to Lioranboard keeps disconnecting and not activating commands when it says.


----------



## RytoEX (Aug 3, 2022)

AuthenticZee said:


> Websocket to Lioranboard keeps disconnecting and not activating commands when it says.


Please report this issue to the tool author/maintainer. It's likely that it is not updated for obs-websocket 5.

See: https://obsproject.com/blog/obs-studio-and-obs-websocket-join-forces


----------



## PhotoElite (Aug 4, 2022)

Are you going to update the audio application capture to allow multiple executables on the same "capture" like the win audio capture plugin for OBS 27?


----------



## RytoEX (Aug 4, 2022)

PhotoElite said:


> Are you going to update the audio application capture to allow multiple executables on the same "capture" like the win audio capture plugin for OBS 27?



We are unlikely to be changing the functionality of this feature at this time. Development time is focused on bug fixes now. If you require this functionality, please continue to use the third-party plugin.


----------



## PhotoElite (Aug 4, 2022)

RytoEX said:


> We are unlikely to be changing the functionality of this feature at this time. Development time is focused on bug fixes now. If you require this functionality, please continue to use the third-party plugin.


It's a neat feature but of course, bugs take priority. I'll keep my hopes up that you guys will find the time to add that functionality soon! I'll be doing further testing during the week trying to find any bugs for you but so far it's been stable. Love the new theme, makes things way easier to read.


----------



## chickenpoodlesoup (Aug 4, 2022)

Any idea what the difference between "H264/AVC Encoder (AMD Advanced Media Framework) and "AMD HW H.264" is when selecting the encoder options.  I'm curious which is the updated option that is unique to version 28.


----------



## RytoEX (Aug 4, 2022)

chickenpoodlesoup said:


> Any idea what the difference between "H264/AVC Encoder (AMD Advanced Media Framework) and "AMD HW H.264" is when selecting the encoder options.  I'm curious which is the updated option that is unique to version 28.


"AMD HW H.264" is the new implementation. "H264/AVC Encoder (AMD Advanced Media Framework)" is the old implementation.


----------



## raymond608 (Aug 4, 2022)

Anyone knows if there is any way to remove this red icon when recording on Mac? It seems to be a new feature for 28.0 and I really wish to hide it.


----------



## RytoEX (Aug 4, 2022)

raymond608 said:


> Anyone knows if there is any way to remove this red icon when recording on Mac? It seems to be a new feature for 28.0 and I really wish to hide it.
> 
> View attachment 85274


No, there is no option to turn this off at this time.


----------



## Altezza (Aug 4, 2022)

Looking forward to use the new OBS!

How can I check that my laptop is capable of stream to YouTube in HDR/HLS/HVEC format?

My laptop is

Proc.   Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-1065G7 CPU @ 1.30GHz   1.50 GHz
Memory    16,0 GB 
64 bit, x64-based processor
Nvidia MX330

The current OBS offers me X264 or Quicksync H264 for streaming and SVT-AV1, AOM-AV1, AV1 (VIA AOM), Apple Prores )Prores_aw, via FFMpeg) for recording.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## PaiSand (Aug 4, 2022)

Altezza said:


> How can I check that my laptop is capable of stream to YouTube in HDR/HLS/HVEC format?


Verify if your graphics card support HEVC. 








						Video Encode and Decode GPU Support Matrix
					

Find the related video encoding and decoding support for all NVIDIA GPU products.




					developer.nvidia.com


----------



## Altezza (Aug 4, 2022)

PaiSand said:


> Verify if your graphics card support HEVC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!

According to this site, my Nvidia MX330 is designed for vending machines or for LEGO toys not for streams...
:-D
It is time to buy a new laptop I guess.


----------



## kineticscreen (Aug 4, 2022)

FYI trying to enable hardware acceleration on a ProRes source on an M1 Mac causes the video to stop displaying at all.


----------



## RytoEX (Aug 4, 2022)

Altezza said:


> Looking forward to use the new OBS!
> 
> How can I check that my laptop is capable of stream to YouTube in HDR/HLS/HVEC format?
> 
> ...


The NVIDIA GeForce MX330 does not support NVENC, so it has no encoders. HEVC for QuickSync is not currently available.


----------



## m00se78 (Aug 4, 2022)

Trying the  new beta specifically for the hdr functionality.  Only tried a  couple of games so far, hitman 3 looked fine.  Destiny 2 still looks pretty bad with hdr enabled in obs. Not  sure if that is more so on the D2 side of things, or?


----------



## RytoEX (Aug 4, 2022)

m00se78 said:


> Trying the  new beta specifically for the hdr functionality.  Only tried a  couple of games so far, hitman 3 looked fine.  Destiny 2 still looks pretty bad with hdr enabled in obs. Not  sure if that is more so on the D2 side of things, or?


You need to use an HDR color space such as "Rec. 2100 (PQ)". For any further investigation, we'd need more details on how you're capturing D2. Could you please provide a log file of an OBS session where you captured and recorded it?


----------



## xDololow (Aug 4, 2022)

New AMD Encoder dies after 1 minute of recording/streaming and gets stuck (need to use Task Manager to KILL). GPU is RX 580






Logs


----------



## Cupcheck (Aug 4, 2022)

So for some reason it's asking me for a Beta Key...which I don't have....>.> 

Can someone assist me on this!?


----------



## Nilvgaming (Aug 4, 2022)

This update is sick! Is there anything in this update that's moving the selective recording/ISO recording forward.


----------



## Flaeri (Aug 4, 2022)

xDololow said:


> New AMD Encoder dies after 1 minute of recording/streaming and gets stuck (need to use Task Manager to KILL). GPU is RX 580
> View attachment 85294
> View attachment 85292
> Logs


Any chance you would be willing to do some quick checks with me on the discord server? I only ask because I worry we would clog up this chat with a lot of back and forth, and I think we would need a fair bit more info to dig into this.
https://obsproject.com/discord > #beta-testing channel, feel free to ping me with the issue if you would like to give it a try. Thank you in advance :)


----------



## RytoEX (Aug 4, 2022)

Cupcheck said:


> So for some reason it's asking me for a Beta Key...which I don't have....>.>
> 
> Can someone assist me on this!?


Is this a normal OBS Studio installer, or is this on Steam, or is this an installer from somewhere else? As far as I know, nothing should be asking for a beta key.


----------



## YarsHorror (Aug 4, 2022)

Hello, add please Multiple RTMP outputs plugin by default.
*https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/multiple-rtmp-outputs-plugin.964/*​


----------



## RytoEX (Aug 4, 2022)

YarsHorror said:


> Hello, add please Multiple RTMP outputs plugin by default.
> https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/multiple-rtmp-outputs-plugin.964/​


Consider upvoting an Idea for native multiple streaming outputs. Please keep comments in this thread strictly related to the OBS Studio 28 beta releases. Thank you for your understanding.


----------



## Mammifero (Aug 4, 2022)

Good Morning (forgive my bad English)

i'm a "new kid in town"
tried to install the new version today
the installer told me to exit from "adobe creative cloud" 
*it's normal ?*


regards from Italy


----------



## RytoEX (Aug 4, 2022)

Mammifero said:


> Good Morning (forgive my bad English)
> 
> i'm a "new kid in town"
> tried to install the new version today
> ...


Yes, you should exit Adobe Creative Cloud before installing OBS Studio.


----------



## AmethystFei (Aug 4, 2022)

Hi! with the capture-specific application sound it seems that when recording it makes a buzzing sound. So I am unsure that it would make the same buzzing sound when streaming.


----------



## BigDaddyNL (Aug 4, 2022)

Hi all, jusy downloaded the beta. On my current MacMini M1 (16 Gg memory) I have not yet installed any OBS, so this will be a clean install wiyh no legacy residing. Will give it a go this weekend and keep you posted. I am a basic user so my testing will be basic as well. Loved previous version on my Intel based MacMini so very eager :-)


----------



## RytoEX (Aug 4, 2022)

AmethystFei said:


> Hi! with the capture-specific application sound it seems that when recording it makes a buzzing sound. So I am unsure that it would make the same buzzing sound when streaming.


This doesn't sound like anything we ran into in testing. The only way to be sure would be to try a test stream and check the stream or the VOD. If you do find that a strange sound ends up in the actual stream or VOD, please follow-up with us by providing the OBS log file for that session and a link to the VOD. You can follow-up here or in our Discord's server's #beta-testing channel.


----------



## m00se78 (Aug 4, 2022)

RytoEX said:


> You need to use an HDR color space such as "Rec. 2100 (PQ)". For any further investigation, we'd need more details on how you're capturing D2. Could you please provide a log file of an OBS session where you captured and recorded it?


Not a huge issue by any means, I don't stream too much these days anyways, but I was intrigued by the possibility of being able to stream in hdr.


----------



## Smash-ter (Aug 4, 2022)

It would be great if you guys could possibly integrate VR Capture features natively into the OBS builds. Because it's a massive overhaul there's a possibility that the OpenVR plugin may not work anymore. As a VR streamer the OpenVR plugin is necessary so that I could crop out my right eye since the SteamVR capture does not look right when it's displayed in OBS.


----------



## RytoEX (Aug 4, 2022)

Smash-ter said:


> It would be great if you guys could possibly integrate VR Capture features natively into the OBS builds. Because it's a massive overhaul there's a possibility that the OpenVR plugin may not work anymore. As a VR streamer the OpenVR plugin is necessary so that I could crop out my right eye since the SteamVR capture does not look right when it's displayed in OBS.


According to my investigation, the OpenVR plugin is not affected by any changes we made, so it should continue to work fine.


----------



## Smash-ter (Aug 4, 2022)

RytoEX said:


> According to my investigation, the OpenVR plugin is not affected by any changes we made, so it should continue to work fine.


Alright that's good to hear. I was honestly concerned as that plugin is relatively old and hasn't been updated in over 2 years.


----------



## RytoEX (Aug 4, 2022)

m00se78 said:


> Not a huge issue by any means, I don't stream too much these days anyways, but I was intrigued by the possibility of being able to stream in hdr.


These displays do not have HDR enabled in Windows Settings. Please try enabling HDR for the displays.


----------



## Padinn (Aug 5, 2022)

RytoEX said:


> You need to use an HDR color space such as "Rec. 2100 (PQ)". For any further investigation, we'd need more details on how you're capturing D2. Could you please provide a log file of an OBS session where you captured and recorded it?


What would be the proper settings if we want to game in HDR and stream in SDR?


----------



## TimAckroyd_EF (Aug 5, 2022)

Is it possible to disable the spacing distance helpers?
These are really useful when creating content / layouts - but can be quite distracting whilst streaming.
(I often interact with my sources whilst streaming)


----------



## RytoEX (Aug 5, 2022)

TimAckroyd_EF said:


> Is it possible to disable the spacing distance helpers?
> These are really useful when creating content / layouts - but can be quite distracting whilst streaming.
> (I often interact with my sources whilst streaming)


Yes. Settings -> General -> Preview -> Show pixel alignment guides. Uncheck it.


----------



## m00se78 (Aug 5, 2022)

RytoEX said:


> These displays do not have HDR enabled in Windows Settings. Please try enabling HDR for the displays.


Okay, wasn't sure if they needed to be enabled in Windows or not...probably should of tried that before posting here, so I apologize for any inconvenience that may have been caused.  Enabled in Windows and looks great!  Thanks for the quick replies!


----------



## RytoEX (Aug 5, 2022)

Padinn said:


> What would be the proper settings if we want to game in HDR and stream in SDR?


You shouldn't have to do anything in OBS for this. If you've configured your game and your system to use HDR, and OBS is set to output SDR, any OBS capture plugin should tonemap the HDR to SDR for your OBS outputs, both recording and stream.


----------



## Padinn (Aug 5, 2022)

RytoEX said:


> You shouldn't have to do anything in OBS for this. If you've configured your game and your system to use HDR, and OBS is set to output SDR, any OBS capture plugin should tonemap the HDR to SDR for your OBS outputs, both recording and stream.


Awesome, testing this and its working great. WOOO!!!!


----------



## Justarandomguy (Aug 5, 2022)

So if I use the AMD HW H.264 I don't have to do anything else for everything to work with the new implementation? Is there any custom "flags" I need/should to enter? B-Frames working just like that? Thanks..


----------



## RytoEX (Aug 5, 2022)

Justarandomguy said:


> So if I use the AMD HW H.264 I don't have to do anything else for everything to work with the new implementation? Is there any custom "flags" I need/should to enter? B-Frames working just like that? Thanks..


At the moment, B-frames are disabled by default, and enabling them requires an RDNA2 RDNA1* GPU. To enable B-frames, you must currently specify them in the "AMF/FFmpeg Options" field in the Encoder Settings. For example, to set B-frames to 3, you would use:

```
MaxConsecutiveBPictures=3 BPicturesPattern=3
```

* I've seen sources claim that either an RDNA1 or RDNA2 GPU is required for B-frames. I do not know for sure which is the true minimum. Please feel free to try on either hardware generation and report back on results.


----------



## Justarandomguy (Aug 5, 2022)

RytoEX said:


> At the moment, B-frames are disabled by default, and enabling them requires an RDNA2 GPU. To enable B-frames, you must currently specify them in the "AMF/FFmpeg Options" field in the Encoder Settings. For example, to set B-frames to 3, you would use:
> 
> ```
> MaxConsecutiveBPictures=3 BPicturesPattern=3
> ```


Awesome, thanks. I currently have a Rx 6800 (non XT) so it should work, I believe? I'm gonna try this right now! Will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Justarandomguy (Aug 5, 2022)

Wow, the improvement is quite impressive. It looks nearly as good as nvenc! Currently running 1440p downscaled to 720p 6000kbps, even without B-frames it still shows a significant uptick compared to the old version. Then you add the B-frames and it looks great, great work for sure! No bugs yet running with Re-bar/sam enabled 5800x.


----------



## AptiX1 (Aug 5, 2022)

Found a bug in the program. I haven't quite figured out exactly what it depends on yet, but all sources start to freeze for a while when you open them. Although before that, I safely added and there were no problems. Video attached, along with the logs.






Spoiler: log






			https://obsproject.com/logs/tvXn_kP1hwsbXdo6


----------



## RytoEX (Aug 5, 2022)

AptiX1 said:


> Found a bug in the program. I haven't quite figured out exactly what it depends on yet, but all sources start to freeze for a while when you open them. Although before that, I safely added and there were no problems. Video attached, along with the logs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like it freezes while trying to save an Image Slideshow Source, and then it crashes after opening the properties for a Browser Source. Does this also happen in OBS Studio 27.2.4, or does this only happen in OBS Studio 28 Beta 1?


----------



## AptiX1 (Aug 5, 2022)

RytoEX said:


> It looks like it freezes while trying to save an Image Slideshow Source, and then it crashes after opening the properties for a Browser Source. Does this also happen in OBS Studio 27.2.4, or does this only happen in OBS Studio 28 Beta 1?


The bug has now been fixed by rebooting the computer. But in general, it hung on all the sources I opened. 
Another bug I found, it is related to the rotation of the image. If the image is mirrored horizontally, you can not turn it upside down. It does not matter, PNG or WEBP format, just does not let you flip.


Spoiler: Video


----------



## Pinossaur (Aug 5, 2022)

OBS itself doesn't show on the new Application Audio Capture source, making it impossible to capture the audio of twitch alerts. Is thisa lack of attention from my part, expected behavior, or is a bug that will be fixed eventually?


----------



## RytoEX (Aug 5, 2022)

Pinossaur said:


> OBS itself doesn't show on the new Application Audio Capture source, making it impossible to capture the audio of twitch alerts. Is thisa lack of attention from my part, expected behavior, or is a bug that will be fixed eventually?


I'm pretty sure we exclude OBS from the list of possible capture windows on purpose. If you need to capture audio of browser-based alerts, enable "Control audio via OBS" in the browser source that handles your alerts.


----------



## RytoEX (Aug 5, 2022)

AptiX1 said:


> The bug has now been fixed by rebooting the computer. But in general, it hung on all the sources I opened.
> Another bug I found, it is related to the rotation of the image. If the image is mirrored horizontally, you can not turn it upside down. It does not matter, PNG or WEBP format, just does not let you flip.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Video


I can confirm this on Windows 10, and I will pass it along to the team. Thanks!


----------



## Bartyx (Aug 5, 2022)

Hello guys. Is there a way how to install old Websocket to the new version? I have tried to install it for Avermedia AX310 Nexus, but it does not work anymore.


----------



## BigDaddyNL (Aug 5, 2022)

So basic streamtest to Facebook with Logitech HD Pro webcam C920 and Presonus Studio 24c aufio interface eith all settins as recommended by OBS. Computer: MacMini with M1 and 16 Gb RAM. Streamed some keyboard playing which was, without changing a setting, prefectly in sync.


----------



## Miagios (Aug 5, 2022)

This is a strange one. I've been attempting to set things up to play in HDR and stream in HDR. Prior to the 28 beta I used a mediocre LUT filter for this. This new compatibility is a welcome one. It has been working perfectly fine in my trials when playing something (in this case Monster Hunter Sunbreak) on my PC in HDR.

The issue comes when I attempt to play something via my PS5 and capture card (Elgato HD60 S+). Prior to upgrading my primary monitor to one with HDR compatibility I would simply set my HD60 S+ as a video capture device within OBS and play off the scene projector. After the HDR upgrade I had to start using Elgato's 4K Capture Utility to play in HDR and then capture that like any other game window.
Using the 4K Capture Utility to play in HDR and then using a window capture of that works just fine; but attempting to use the HD60 S+ itself as a video capture device isn't working properly. When I set the color space of the capture to Rec. 2100 (PQ), the capture goes black. It's still attempting to pick something up though, as if I re-enable my old LUT filter I can see the game within the filter preview window, (oddly enough, not on the actual scene though). If I set the color space on the HD60 S+ video capture back to Rec. 709, it works. It isn't tonemapped properly of course due to the color space, but I at least get an image. This all occurs in both 1080p [RGB (HDR)] and 2160p [YUV420 (HDR)]

This isn't a complete loss, as I still very much appreciate the accurate tonemapping when using the 4K Capture Utility; but I was hoping to not need it anymore for a few reasons.


tl;dr: HD60 S+ won't display in OBS when the device's color space is set to Rec. 2100 (PQ) despite clearly transmitting an HDR signal


----------



## yoshionthego (Aug 5, 2022)

dodgepong said:


> *Disclaimer: This is a test build, not a full release. This build may contain bugs or broken functionality. For production usage, we still recommend using the latest stable build of OBS. If you are willing to test this build, please let us know if you run into any issues.*
> 
> We have beta build for OBS Studio 28.0 available for testing! This will be an _enormous_ release with several features and upgrades that will need extensive testing, including the following:
> 
> ...



Not sure if this is a bug but OBS just won't open on my M1 iMac. It will bounce a few times, turn on the webcam, then crash. When clicking the icon again to open, it won't do anything, but I can't quit because Mac thinks it's open, but I still can't open it. I have double checked all my permissions in setting and they are good. I don't know what else to do to troubleshoot.


----------



## sandrix (Aug 5, 2022)

Great job! Many expected full implementation of HEVC in OBS and it happened. A year ago, I managed to implement the ability to broadcast via nvenc_hevc for YouTube via FFmpeg, as well as for hevc_amf in OBS. To be honest, few people were interested in this, because. it's pretty hard to explain). In general, now I am very satisfied! May I know if Nvenc HEVC uses Psycho Visual Tuning as its adaptive quantization mode or is it Spatial AQ and Temporal AQ?


----------



## sandrix (Aug 5, 2022)

And I also want to ask. On video cards below Nvidia Turing TU116, if you specify B-frames, then they simply will not work. Correctly I understand that it does not cause errors?


----------



## andrewluy (Aug 6, 2022)

Unfortunately since version 26 of OBS, I suffer from stutterings in recording and transmission, we are already in version 28 and the problem still persists. I did everything for 2 years, I went through several hardware and configurations and unfortunately nothing solves.


----------



## sandrix (Aug 6, 2022)

RytoEX said:


> At the moment, B-frames are disabled by default, and enabling them requires an RDNA2 GPU. To enable B-frames, you must currently specify them in the "AMF/FFmpeg Options" field in the Encoder Settings. For example, to set B-frames to 3, you would use:
> 
> ```
> MaxConsecutiveBPictures=3 BPicturesPattern=3
> ```


Tell me, where can I find all the variable settings?


----------



## sandrix (Aug 6, 2022)

AMF/FFmpeg Options








						AMF/VideoEncoderVCE.h at master · GPUOpen-LibrariesAndSDKs/AMF
					

The Advanced Media Framework (AMF) SDK provides developers with optimal access to AMD devices for multimedia processing - AMF/VideoEncoderVCE.h at master · GPUOpen-LibrariesAndSDKs/AMF




					github.com


----------



## RytoEX (Aug 6, 2022)

Bartyx said:


> Hello guys. Is there a way how to install old Websocket to the new version? I have tried to install it for Avermedia AX310 Nexus, but it does not work anymore.


obs-websocket 4.9.1-compat does not yet have a release that is compatible with OBS Studio 28. The maintainer is working on it, so we expect that to be released soon.



Miagios said:


> tl;dr: HD60 S+ won't display in OBS when the device's color space is set to Rec. 2100 (PQ) despite clearly transmitting an HDR signal


Please ensure that you have updated to the latest firmware and drivers. If you are still having issues with this, I recommend stopping by the #beta-testing channel on our Discord server.



yoshionthego said:


> Not sure if this is a bug but OBS just won't open on my M1 iMac. It will bounce a few times, turn on the webcam, then crash. When clicking the icon again to open, it won't do anything, but I can't quit because Mac thinks it's open, but I still can't open it. I have double checked all my permissions in setting and they are good. I don't know what else to do to troubleshoot.


I do not experience this issue on my MacBook. Do you have multiple versions of OBS installed? Have you tried to open the ARM version or the x86_64 version of the beta? Do you have any application crash logs (Diagnostic Reports) from these crashes? It may be easier to troubleshoot this in the #beta-testing channel on our Discord server as that is better monitored.



sandrix said:


> Great job! Many expected full implementation of HEVC in OBS and it happened. A year ago, I managed to implement the ability to broadcast via nvenc_hevc for YouTube via FFmpeg, as well as for hevc_amf in OBS. To be honest, few people were interested in this, because. it's pretty hard to explain). In general, now I am very satisfied! May I know if Nvenc HEVC uses Psycho Visual Tuning as its adaptive quantization mode or is it Spatial AQ and Temporal AQ?


Psycho Visual Tuning uses both Spatial and Temporal AQ.



sandrix said:


> And I also want to ask. On video cards below Nvidia Turing TU116, if you specify B-frames, then they simply will not work. Correctly I understand that it does not cause errors?


If you mean for HEVC, please refer to NVIDIA's Video Encode and Decode GPU Support Matrix.



andrewluy said:


> Unfortunately since version 26 of OBS, I suffer from stutterings in recording and transmission, we are already in version 28 and the problem still persists. I did everything for 2 years, I went through several hardware and configurations and unfortunately nothing solves.


This thread is for feedback that is specific to the OBS Studio 28 beta. If you have been experiencing an issue with previous or current stable releases of OBS, please seek assistance in the OBS Studio Support section of the forum or on our Discord server.


----------



## AptiX1 (Aug 6, 2022)

Recently it started crashing when opening the "Video Capture Device". The capture card is AverMedia Live Gamer Portable 2 4K.


----------



## AptiX1 (Aug 6, 2022)

AptiX1 said:


> Recently it started crashing when opening the "Video Capture Device". The capture card is AverMedia Live Gamer Portable 2 4K.


I guess it has something to do with the H264 "video format". Everything works on the "MJPEG" format. For only with it the program begins to crash.
Here's the video:


Spoiler: Video


----------



## Holy_13 (Aug 6, 2022)

Hello,

first of all: Thank you, thank you, thank you!
I have been waiting for 10-bit support quite some time and I love to see it in v28.

But... I ran in to some problems, compared to the respective native capture card software (RECentral & 4K Capture Utility)

Almost everything works great on the recording side of things.
2 small problems I noticed here:
- splitting recordings automatically results in a ~half frame audio drop out. which can sound strange.. especially if there is a ongoing static background sound - like a car engine, for example. - no problem for me. I am used to splitting up my recordings manually.
- and even though I record video and audio coming from my PS5 directly via the Elgato 4k60 pro mk2, the audio is out of sync for 10-15 frames. Definitely noticeable when a gun is fired.

But the biggest problem I have, compared to recordings from Elgato's 4K Capture Utility starts when I import the OBS files into my NLE (in my case Premiere Pro and/or DaVinci Resolve Studio).
While I can EASILY shuttle through media recorded with the Elgato software and my GPU (RTX 3090) is at around 40% everything get's really laggy and stuttery, when I try to shuttle through OBS's files and my GPU is at around 80-90%

I am using the same resolution (3840x2160) - the same frame rate (59.94) - the same bitrate settings (vbr with 85000 kbit).
every parameter I can manually adjust, is the same.
still, the impact on my system's performance is vastly different.

I attached 2 media-info pages. one from a file created with Elgato's software - the other with OBS.
Maybe anybody has any ideas on how to solve this and make it more easy to edit?

Thanks :)


----------



## hafner (Aug 6, 2022)

Hello everyone, a problem arose, it’s not clear what to do, I set the HLS HEVC 30000 bitrate, I turn on the stream, at first everything is fine when the static picture, I expand the game, and away we go, frame drops, then I return RTMPS H.264 to the same bitrate, everything is perfect, I already think maybe if the channel is empty, then the restriction is enabled on YouTube.


----------



## RytoEX (Aug 6, 2022)

Holy_13 said:


> <snip>
> - splitting recordings automatically results in a ~half frame audio drop out. which can sound strange.. especially if there is a ongoing static background sound - like a car engine, for example. - no problem for me. I am used to splitting up my recordings manually.
> - and even though I record video and audio coming from my PS5 directly via the Elgato 4k60 pro mk2, the audio is out of sync for 10-15 frames. Definitely noticeable when a gun is fired.
> 
> ...



The first issue is known, and we have a Draft PR open to address it. However, it has some unresolved issues, so we were not able to fix this in time for this release.

The second issue I'm not sure about. The third issue, I don't see anything that stands out in the attached images that would explain this. You may have better luck seeking assistance for these issues in the #beta-testing channel on our Discord server as that is better monitored.



hafner said:


> Hello everyone, a problem arose, it’s not clear what to do, I set the HLS HEVC 30000 bitrate, I turn on the stream, at first everything is fine when the static picture, I expand the game, and away we go, frame drops, then I return RTMPS H.264 to the same bitrate, everything is perfect, I already think maybe if the channel is empty, then the restriction is enabled on YouTube.


HLS has more overhead and uses a different frame dropping mechanism than RTMP. They will not behave exactly the same.


----------



## sandrix (Aug 6, 2022)

Found a problem that obs crashes when psycho-visual tuning is enabled on the "Lossless" preset. The error occurs with H.264 and HEVC. Possibly a personal issue. I am attaching a report.

UPD: In OBS 27.2.4, the problem does not occur. I also created a portable version of OBS 28.0 The error continues.
NVENC 7th Gen Encoder (1660 Ti)


----------



## Failrunner13 (Aug 6, 2022)

So far i'm not experiencing any bugs but I do wanna thanks you for enabling me to use my Avermedia Live Gamer 4k to capture in HDR on my Amd rig. I was so disappointed that my new capture card couldn't be used to its fullest potential on Amd 6000 series cards but it's all good now and on top of that I can capture my PC games in 4k HDR as well with screen recording!


----------



## RytoEX (Aug 6, 2022)

sandrix said:


> Found a problem that obs crashes when psycho-visual tuning is enabled on the "Lossless" preset. The error occurs with H.264 and HEVC. Possibly a personal issue. I am attaching a report.
> 
> UPD: In OBS 27.2.4, the problem does not occur. I also created a portable version of OBS 28.0 The error continues.
> NVENC 7th Gen Encoder (1660 Ti)


This is a known issue, and we have an open PR for it.


----------



## hidef (Aug 7, 2022)

Is anyone having issues with obs connecting to youtube using their hls streamkey and stream url? I have hdr enabled on windows and a rtx 3090 and so far recording has been great. I have direct3D 11, color format P010, color space Rec 2100 (PQ), and color range full for my advanced settings and I have attached the image of my output settings. I followed youtube's hls stream documentation and I have been trying various combinations of output settings to see if that helps but no luck so far. Obs will send data but my youtube studio living streaming webpage shows no sign of this.


----------



## TWM (Aug 7, 2022)

Any support for M1 HEVC encoding?
Where are the SRT/RIST output settings?

Is SRT V1.5? Is bonding supported?


----------



## hidef (Aug 7, 2022)

hidef said:


> Is anyone having issues with obs connecting to youtube using their hls streamkey and stream url? I have hdr enabled on windows and a rtx 3090 and so far recording has been great. I have direct3D 11, color format P010, color space Rec 2100 (PQ), and color range full for my advanced settings and I have attached the image of my output settings. I followed youtube's hls stream documentation and I have been trying various combinations of output settings to see if that helps but no luck so far. Obs will send data but my youtube studio living streaming webpage shows no sign of this.


Ok disregard all of that I have realized my error. You aren't supposed to pick custom for the service in the stream settings tab find the youtube hls option in the drop down.


----------



## hafner (Aug 7, 2022)

hafner said:


> Hello everyone, a problem arose, it’s not clear what to do, I set the HLS HEVC 30000 bitrate, I turn on the stream, at first everything is fine when the static picture, I expand the game, and away we go, frame drops, then I return RTMPS H.264 to the same bitrate, everything is perfect, I already think maybe if the channel is empty, then the restriction is enabled on YouTube.


I played around with the bitrate, I put 11000 all the passes go away.


----------



## msmafra (Aug 7, 2022)

I am not sure if compiling OBS Studio myself I should report bugs. That said I compiled it on Fedora 36 Workstation:


> wget https://cdn-fastly.obsproject.com/downloads/cef_binary_4638_linux64.tar.bz2
> tar -xjf ./cef_binary_4638_linux64.tar.bz2
> git clone --recursive https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio.git
> cd obs-studio
> ...



As I will probably test the non-portable compilation later I also already did this:


> sudo tee /etc/ld.so.conf.d/local.conf <<OBSCOMPILE
> /usr/local/lib
> OBSCOMPILE
> sudo ldconfig


Didn't test much yet. Two things from what I tried are not working correctly for me: the locking of docks and using webcams.

Locking the docks/layout, lock the ability to resize them and their placement, but not their sizes;
Webcam preview is not working when adding the device. Intermittently it won't work on opening OBS Studio, having to close and open again. And sometimes if I change scenes it stops working. Trying to use both the integrated and the USB webcam doesn't work. Few of these problems I was/am having on 27.2.x, but As I use the flatpak version, I assumed could be related. But now compiling v28 I am seeing it behaves the same but more frequently.


----------



## RytoEX (Aug 7, 2022)

TWM said:


> Any support for M1 HEVC encoding?
> Where are the SRT/RIST output settings?
> 
> Is SRT V1.5? Is bonding supported?


M1 HEVC is not currently supported.
SRT/RIST output is done by using a Custom Streaming Server by selecting "Custom..." in Settings -> Stream -> Service.
We are using SRT 1.5.0. We do not currently support bonding.



msmafra said:


> Didn't test much yet. Two things from what I tried are not working correctly for me: the locking of docks and using webcams.
> 
> Locking the docks/layout, lock the ability to resize them and their placement, but not their sizes;
> Webcam preview is not working when adding the device. Intermittently it won't work on opening OBS Studio, having to close and open again. And sometimes if I change scenes it stops working. Trying to use both the integrated and the USB webcam doesn't work. Few of these problems I was/am having on 27.2.x, but As I use the flatpak version, I assumed could be related. But now compiling v28 I am seeing it behaves the same but more frequently.


The first item is not new to the beta. Locking simply prevents the user from moving/closing docks around to prevent accidental rearrangements of the UI.

I am, unfortunately, not very familiar with webcam issues on Linux. I'd recommend seeking assistance in the Linux Support subsection of OBS Studio Support section of the forum or in the #linux-support channel on our Discord server. If you do seek assistance there, please provide specific details about the issue, including steps to reproduce, and an OBS log of the session where the issue occurred.


----------



## Giraffe (Aug 7, 2022)

Does this bring support to capturing audio on macOS M1 laptops?
By quickly looking at the ScreenCaptureKit docs, it seems like it supports capturing audio.

Link to capturing audio in docs





						Apple Developer Documentation
					






					developer.apple.com


----------



## RytoEX (Aug 7, 2022)

Giraffe said:


> Does this bring support to capturing audio on macOS M1 laptops?
> By quickly looking at the ScreenCaptureKit docs, it seems like it supports capturing audio.
> 
> Link to capturing audio in docs
> ...


Yes. From our release notes:


> Added support for the ScreenCaptureKit Framework on macOS 12.5+, including support for direct audio capture without requiring third-party solutions on macOS 13+ [Developer-Ecosystem-Engineering/PatTheMav/gxalpha]


Though, it only requires macOS 13. It does not require Apple Silicon.


----------



## mishakim (Aug 7, 2022)

BIGJOE_TV said:


> hello guys
> thnx for the amazing works
> these plugins are not supported for me . i use the NDI and need to be on the beta plz
> thank you
> View attachment 85272


I got NDI working using this version: https://github.com/kilinbox/obs-ndi/releases/tag/4.9.1 though I used the libndi.dylib from the SDK rather than from the tools. (symlink from the actual file to /usr/local/lib/libndi.4.dylib where the plugin expects it).
MacOS refuses to open it at first as it's not signed, so you have to go into the Security & Privacy preference pane and authorize it from there (after the failure to open), then restart OBS.


----------



## msmafra (Aug 7, 2022)

RytoEX said:


> M1 HEVC is not currently supported.
> SRT/RIST output is done by using a Custom Streaming Server by selecting "Custom..." in Settings -> Stream -> Service.
> We are using SRT 1.5.0. We do not currently support bonding.
> 
> ...


The Webcam I'll try Discord. For the locking feature, I think I gave not enough information: When I lock the docks, they're not keeping the changes I made, so after closing and opening OBS again their sizes reset.


----------



## RytoEX (Aug 7, 2022)

msmafra said:


> The Webcam I'll try Discord. For the locking feature, I think I gave not enough information: When I lock the docks, they're not keeping the changes I made, so after closing and opening OBS again their sizes reset.


Dock sizes changing between OBS sessions is a known issue from before the OBS Studio 28 Beta 1 release. We're aware that it happens, though as I understand it, we aren't aware of exactly why it happens.


----------



## Giraffe (Aug 7, 2022)

RytoEX said:


> Yes. From our release notes:
> 
> Though, it only requires macOS 13. It does not require Apple Silicon.


I am on an M1 device. Does this mean OBS will record audio once I upgrade to macOS 13? I am assuming M1 is fully supported in this version, right?


----------



## RytoEX (Aug 7, 2022)

Giraffe said:


> I am on an M1 device. Does this mean OBS will record audio once I upgrade to macOS 13? I am assuming M1 is fully supported in this version, right?


Yes. The new ScreenCaptureKit-based capture sources allow you to capture audio from the sources that you select in macOS 13. Regarding M1 support, yes, OBS Studio 28 will be the first release to have a native Apple Silicon (M1/M2/ARM/ARM64) version available. From the release notes for OBS Studio 28.0 Beta 1:


> 28.0: Native Apple Silicon Support​
> With OBS 28, OBS now has native builds for Apple Silicon systems. This means that OBS will run more optimally and without x86 emulation. Unfortunately, an important caveat for this is that many third-party plugins may not yet be readily available for Apple users running native Apple Silicon builds. Users can still use x86 builds of OBS if they desire a wider selection of third-party plugins that are not yet available natively for Apple Silicon.


----------



## dillionreverse (Aug 8, 2022)

So I enrolled my m1 2020 Air onto the Ventura 13.2 beta just to be able to test out the CBR and ScreenCaptureKit frameworks.

I can't have a stable recording or stream because of this
I click add sources, Video Capture Device as my elgato HD60x, uncheck presets and enter my following

Resolution 1920x1080
Frame Rate [Simple Fps Values] then [120]
Input/Color/Range ce [Auto]

My fps completely drops by 30%







Both the HD60X and Samsung 550A Display(s) are set to 120 in the Display under System Preferences. And OBS uses [Integer] for fps value set to [120] and not fractional nor common. Why does my FPS SUCK? while my CPU is sitting so coolie less than >10%


----------



## RytoEX (Aug 8, 2022)

dillionreverse said:


> So I enrolled my m1 2020 Air onto the Ventura 13.2 beta just to be able to test out the CBR and ScreenCaptureKit frameworks.
> 
> I can't have a stable recording or stream because of this
> I click add sources, Video Capture Device as my elgato HD60x, uncheck presets and enter my following
> ...


Without a log file, it's difficult to make any kind of judgment on this. However, OBS uses more than just your CPU, so CPU activity is not a reliable indicator of why FPS drops. It's possible that 120 FPS with the devices and settings you're trying to use may be too much for a MacBook Air, even an M1 using the OBS Studio 28 beta release.

Please provide a log file from an OBS session where this issue occurs. Ideally, you would reproduce this behavior, then close and reopen OBS, then upload the previous log file. If you are unsure how to do this, I recommend seeking assistance on our Discord server.


----------



## dillionreverse (Aug 8, 2022)

RytoEX said:


> Without a log file, it's difficult to make any kind of judgment on this. However, OBS uses more than just your CPU, so CPU activity is not a reliable indicator of why FPS drops. It's possible that 120 FPS with the devices and settings you're trying to use may be too much for a MacBook Air, even an M1 using the OBS Studio 28 beta release.
> 
> Please provide a log file from an OBS session where this issue occurs. Ideally, you would reproduce this behavior, then close and reopen OBS, then upload the previous log file. If you are unsure how to do this, I recommend seeking assistance on our Discord server.


I already trashed the HD and went back down to Monterey 12.5 so I can't log you back in any way.

But if official 28.0 drops ill definitely give it another try and promise to make a GitHub account to directly have a build applied alongside a Pull Request

Idk Ryto, my settings were pretty much bare-bones as is. I went for the sub average options for canvas, bitrates, and encoder proc's. OBS on Ventura just sucks FPS down by 1/3 of what its set to. It could be 60 fps from a 60hz monitor and you'd see it drop to (41 or 48ish).

Can anyone clarify that the Apple VideoToolbox is so magical to allow OBS to finally use CBR, but cannot hold 120 frames through a mere capture card? Idk what's been improved about the Encoder listed in the release notes, that id have to check master sum and see what hex changes were dealt to the internal compile branch.

Im going to try 120 fps on Monterey now, thanks for listening forum. godspeed with 28.0 and please have a fun time with it as always.


----------



## keysureshm (Aug 8, 2022)

I am using obs 28 beta past two days with MacBook Pro m1.web socket not working with touch portal.i don't know what I am missing.for u r reference I am attaching screen shots.i can't select scene on touch portal its plain paper like.


----------



## keysureshm (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## AptiX1 (Aug 8, 2022)

@RytoEX What about the problem with "Capture Video Device" will you solve this problem? Because this bug will be relevant on many capture cards.


AptiX1 said:


> Recently it started crashing when opening the "Video Capture Device". The capture card is AverMedia Live Gamer Portable 2 4K.





AptiX1 said:


> I guess it has something to do with the H264 "video format". Everything works on the "MJPEG" format. For only with it the program begins to crash.
> Here's the video:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Video


----------



## RytoEX (Aug 8, 2022)

AptiX1 said:


> @RytoEX What about the problem with "Capture Video Device" will you solve this problem? Because this bug will be relevant on many capture cards.


I don't personally own any capture devices. You may have better luck asking this question in the #beta-testing on our Discord server, which is more regularly monitored.



keysureshm said:


> I am using obs 28 beta past two days with MacBook Pro m1.web socket not working with touch portal.i don't know what I am missing.for u r reference I am attaching screen shots.i can't select scene on touch portal its plain paper like.


You _may_ need to re-link Touch Portal to OBS. I have asked for clarification on this from someone who knows more on this subject.


----------



## Mobes (Aug 8, 2022)

AmethystFei said:


> Hi! with the capture-specific application sound it seems that when recording it makes a buzzing sound. So I am unsure that it would make the same buzzing sound when streaming.


I might not have the exact same issue, but I have had a similar issue using the new built-in application audio capture source.

It would work very well for a while (tested this yesterday), but after 20-30 minutes or so the audio would screw up and get choppy / buzz'y.

Funnily enough, I encountered a similar issue with the community "win-capture-audio" plugin, but in some update early this year (I couldn't keep track) this generally stopped being an issue.

I actually have evidence of this occuring! Shortly around the 15minute mark the issue starts ramping up.

Link to the Twitch VOD

I'm very thankful that OBS might be getting an official application audio capture source, so let me know if it'd help if I send logs or anything else in particular.


----------



## RytoEX (Aug 8, 2022)

Mobes said:


> I might not have the exact same issue, but I have had a similar issue using the new built-in application audio capture source.
> 
> It would work very well for a while (tested this yesterday), but after 20-30 minutes or so the audio would screw up and get choppy / buzz'y.
> 
> ...


We're aware that this issue _could_ occur, but have no idea what causes it. If you can reproduce it reliably, could I get you to perform this troubleshooting process using the OBS Studio 28 Beta? You need to download the provided obs.wprp.zip file and extract it first before the bullet list of steps. Feel free to directly DM me, here or on Discord, for further follow-ups on this specific issue.


----------



## Fuzi (Aug 8, 2022)

Hello, I've been testing the new FFMpeg/AMF encoder, I found some good configurations that I think may help others. My stream is downscaled to 900p from 1080p, bicubic. Average bitrate of 6500 bits peaks around 8000 bits for high movement. For those streaming at 1080p+ bitrate values may be higher, increase the maxqp up to 51 for more compression (it will hit quality too). If any admin is reading, I've noticed a bug with VBVBuffer, it cant go beyond 999 bit/s, any value above that and the encoder sends around 11000 bit/s, dont seen to be normal, since with the AMF old encoder the default value is 3000 bit/s(maybe a consequence of the b-frames?). Tha's all, I hope this configs and this report(?) be of help. If that's the wrong channel to send a bug report please direct me to the right one.

My ffmpeg options: MinQP=18 MaxQP=38 BFrames=true MaxConsecutiveBPictures=2 BPicturesPattern=1 BPicturesDeltaQP=4 ReferenceBPicturesDeltaQP=4 MinReferenceFrames=2 MaxReferenceFrames=4 VBVBufferSize=999


----------



## Flaeri (Aug 9, 2022)

FuzileiroGamer said:


> Hello, I've been testing the new FFMpeg/AMF encoder, I found some good configurations that I think may help others. My stream is downscaled to 900p from 1080p, bicubic. Average bitrate of 6500 bits peaks around 8000 bits for high movement. For those streaming at 1080p+ bitrate values may be higher, increase the maxqp up to 51 for more compression (it will hit quality too). If any admin is reading, I've noticed a bug with VBVBuffer, it cant go beyond 999 bit/s, any value above that and the encoder sends around 11000 bit/s, dont seen to be normal, since with the AMF old encoder the default value is 3000 bit/s(maybe a consequence of the b-frames?). Tha's all, I hope this configs and this report(?) be of help. If that's the wrong channel to send a bug report please direct me to the right one.
> 
> My ffmpeg options: MinQP=18 MaxQP=38 BFrames=true MaxConsecutiveBPictures=2 BPicturesPattern=1 BPicturesDeltaQP=4 ReferenceBPicturesDeltaQP=4 MinReferenceFrames=2 MaxReferenceFrames=4 VBVBufferSize=999


I don't think this is a very good idea. Fairly sure limiting maxQP means that the encoder will happily blow past any ratecontrol if it has to (not allowed to have a QP higher than 38). I would suggest removing that option at least.

As for vbvbufsize, I would remove it entirely, which will set it equal to the bitrate, which is what we recommend. There can be a small spike over the bitrate, but should be tight enough. Reminder that the vbvbuf is indeed in bits, not kilobits, so 1000 would be extremely low, and probably cause troubles.

There are some other confusing options in there, which I think you can safely remove as well, as they are either doign nothing, or setting the same as the default already is, like minqp, bframes=true. Dont think minref is doing anything either, as that is not a valid parameter afaik.

TLDR, remove MaxQP, and remove vbvbuffersize at least.


----------



## Fuzi (Aug 9, 2022)

Flaeri said:


> I don't think this is a very good idea. Fairly sure limiting maxQP means that the encoder will happily blow past any ratecontrol if it has to (not allowed to have a QP higher than 38). I would suggest removing that option at least.
> 
> As for vbvbufsize, I would remove it entirely, which will set it equal to the bitrate, which is what we recommend. There can be a small spike over the bitrate, but should be tight enough. Reminder that the vbvbuf is indeed in bits, not kilobits, so 1000 would be extremely low, and probably cause troubles.
> 
> ...


Correct me if I'm wrong, but if remove the maxqp option the encoding becomes a blocky mess, as I understand QP is a compression factor over the frames, 51 is the default Max and I think is pretty bad for quality. About vbvbuffer I think it makes sense what you said. I'll remove the other options and test to ensure if any changes occur quality wise.


----------



## sandrix (Aug 9, 2022)

Hi! When overloading the AMD HW H.264 and H.265 encoder, it immediately freezes. Only disabling in the task manager helps. When using the old implementation of AMF, the encoder continues to work and does not cause the program to hang. RX 570 (VCE 3.0). I'm just reporting a problem.
AMD HW H 264 OBS 28.0
H264/AVC Encoder AMF OBS 28.0


----------



## keysureshm (Aug 9, 2022)

RytoEX said:


> I don't personally own any capture devices. You may have better luck asking this question in the #beta-testing on our Discord server, which is more regularly monitored.
> 
> 
> You _may_ need to re-link Touch Portal to OBS. I have asked for clarification on this from someone who knows more on this subject.


Thank u for your reply .I don’t know how to relink with obs.but I believe if we start webscoket it will link automatically.and I will get notifications also websocket started like that .but now with 28 Beta no such notifications.so websocket not working with Apple M1.May be..!


----------



## energizerfellow (Aug 9, 2022)

AptiX1 said:


> Recently it started crashing when opening the "Video Capture Device". The capture card is AverMedia Live Gamer Portable 2 4K.


Update the firmware on your Avermedia Live Gamer Portable 2 PLUS - GC513. There's a firmware update specific to Windows 11.









						Live Gamer Portable 2 PLUS - GC513 | AVerMedia
					

Portable, powerful, practical. Pass-through 4Kp60 and record at Full HD 60 FPS with party chat or live commentary even in its standalone PC-free mode.




					www.avermedia.com


----------



## Flaeri (Aug 9, 2022)

sandrix said:


> Hi! When overloading the AMD HW H.264 and H.265 encoder, it immediately freezes. Only disabling in the task manager helps. When using the old implementation of AMF, the encoder continues to work and does not cause the program to hang. RX 570 (VCE 3.0). I'm just reporting a problem.
> AMD HW H 264 OBS 28.0
> H264/AVC Encoder AMF OBS 28.0


If you reduce the output resolution to 1920x1080, does it still happen?

Should you want to dig into this a bit more, there are a couple of tests that would be interesting to run. If you wouldnt mind joining the discord, and posting this in the beta channel, we can do some digging. https://obsproject.com/discord


----------



## sandrix (Aug 9, 2022)

Flaeri said:


> If you reduce the output resolution to 1920x1080, does it still happen?
> 
> Should you want to dig into this a bit more, there are a couple of tests that would be interesting to run. If you wouldnt mind joining the discord, and posting this in the beta channel, we can do some digging. https://obsproject.com/discord


I deliberately provoked an encoder overload to show this problem. On the RX 570 (VCE 3.0) AMD HW H.264, the encoder works fine at 810p 50 fps, but still, this does not guarantee stable operation. H.265 is much more resource efficient, handling 2K resolution.
Pay attention to the second screenshot. An encoder initialization is usually accompanied by a load spike.

Thanks for the offer to join the Discord community, but unfortunately there is no Google Translate in the discord)) This is a problem for me.


----------



## R4NIERI (Aug 9, 2022)

Hello,
I was very happy with the new features that OBS 28 will bring and what I expected the most was HDR support.
It's always been really bad to play in HDR and OBS doesn't do tone mapping correctly to SDR.

But now when I use my Avermedia GC553, the image appears reddish.

These are the tweaks I'm using, I don't know if there's something set wrong.

The colors seem to be ok, but in a red tone.

Since there is no support for filters in HDR, I am not able to correct the reddish cast of the image.


----------



## azaire1180 (Aug 9, 2022)

Bonjour,

J'ai encore le problème avec OBS 28,0 avec le Streamdeck, auriez vous une solution svp ?

Merci


----------



## RytoEX (Aug 10, 2022)

azaire1180 said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai encore le problème avec OBS 28,0 avec le Streamdeck, auriez vous une solution svp ?
> 
> Merci



The Stream Deck plugin is not yet compatible with the OBS Studio 28 beta. It is not clear if the incompatibility is regarding Apple Silicon, Qt 6, or obs-websocket 5.0. Please check with them about the compatibility of their software.


----------



## Emeryck7 (Aug 10, 2022)

Hi Everyone Today i try the beta software on my Mac Mini M1 and i want to SAID: I LOVE IT
With de actually version the Mac use a 36% of CPU and with de beta version MAX use a 11% of CPU. This broadcasting at 1080p 60 fps at 6000kpbs bitrate
I use this Plugins to my Mic from TDK and after the instalation i don`t have any problems. i'm Surprised for that.

¡Hola a todos!
Hoy probé la beta en mi Mac Mini M1 y quiero decir: ME ENCANTA
Con la versión actual, el Mac usa un 36% de CPU y con la versión beta maximo usa un 11% de CPU. Esto transmitiendo a 1080 60 FPS con un bitrate de 6000 kbps.
Uso los complementos TDK para mi micrófono y después de la instalación no he tenido ningún problema. Estoy sorprendido por eso.


----------



## Suslik V (Aug 10, 2022)

@R4NIERI just wonder, how did you made 32-bit screenshot (8+8+8+8)?

*Edit:*


R4NIERI said:


> But now when I use my Avermedia GC553, the image appears reddish...


the HDR output from this device expected to be like this:
format - P010
range - limited
primaries - BT.2020
transfer - PQ
matrix - BT.2020


----------



## R4NIERI (Aug 10, 2022)

Suslik V said:


> @R4NIERI just wonder, how did you made 32-bit screenshot (8+8+8+8)?
> 
> *Edit:*
> 
> ...


Oh thanks, but i tried that setting too and the image still appears reddish.
I took the screenshot through windows, but the image looks like this on the monitor too.
I believe it's a bug with the new HDR format for capturing with this card, as the rest of the people aren't having problems with other cards. I just wanted to make my streamings with the correct color tone map for the SDR content coming from an HDR content.


----------



## msmafra (Aug 10, 2022)

One thing that  I just realised is that the build instructions requirements have QT5 packages. Shouldn't it be asking for QT6?


----------



## milkmx (Aug 10, 2022)

Thank you for the huge update! Playing in HDR and streaming in SDR with correct color reproduction is HUGE.

So far the only problem I had is that my CamLink 4k was not displaying correct colors (reddish hue). What I did to fix it was to set the color space of the input to Rec 709.

The problem I have now is that NVENC HEVC encoder is missing in the streaming configuration. I'm currently using a RTX 3090, driver version 511.23. Don't know if it's a bug.


----------



## Erick Smith (Aug 10, 2022)

I used an instance of OBS to use HEVC (Elgato 4K60 M.2) for the capture card only and is set for lossless.  I used another instance of OBS to capture on output for either recording or streaming.  I have to say that this build without 32-bit in beta is amazing.  I also love the new QT 6 based UI.


----------



## milkmx (Aug 10, 2022)

milkmx said:


> Thank you for the huge update! Playing in HDR and streaming in SDR with correct color reproduction is HUGE.
> 
> So far the only problem I had is that my CamLink 4k was not displaying correct colors (reddish hue). What I did to fix it was to set the color space of the input to Rec 709.
> 
> The problem I have now is that NVENC HEVC encoder is missing in the streaming configuration. I'm currently using a RTX 3090, driver version 511.23. Don't know if it's a bug.


Never mind, all you have to do is select HLS in the Stream options.


----------



## milkmx (Aug 10, 2022)

I see a difference in the whites that are reproduced while gaming and streaming in HDR. As you can see in the image, the white from the texts from the menu's look washed out compared to the white of the browser source.

This is currently on Windows 11. If I capture the game in window capture (bitbit) the tonemapping HDR-SDR is perfect, but in display capture the output is really dim.


----------



## RytoEX (Aug 10, 2022)

milkmx said:


> I see a difference in the whites that are reproduced while gaming and streaming in HDR. As you can see in the image, the white from the texts from the menu's look washed out compared to the white of the browser source.
> 
> This is currently on Windows 11. If I capture the game in window capture (bitbit) the tonemapping HDR-SDR is perfect, but in display capture the output is really dim.


Please provide an OBS log file of when this issue occurred/occurs. Without that, it's difficult to make any guesses.


----------



## milkmx (Aug 10, 2022)

RytoEX said:


> Please provide an OBS log file of when this issue occurred/occurs. Without that, it's difficult to make any guesses.







Hopefully you can see the difference in the tone of the white of the Read Dead text title. The second picture was taken when the game was in HDR, but in *borderless mode *(the screenshot is from OBS preview)*.*

Also, the camera bug is back. I know this bug is new in this beta version because it was not happening in the previous, and it does not happen in any other app.

To solve the Camlink bug, I have to disconnect the Camlink from the PC, and reconnect it.

Thank you!


----------



## azaire1180 (Aug 10, 2022)

Bonjour,

J'ai envoyé un mail complet chez Elgato avec comme source le forum.

Concernant la capture d'un jeux comme World of Warcraft, que dois je utiliser ?

Écran macOS ( fonctionne pas chez moi )

capture écran ( vieux ? pourquoi ?)

Merci


----------



## RytoEX (Aug 11, 2022)

azaire1180 said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai envoyé un mail complet chez Elgato avec comme source le forum.
> 
> ...


macOS Screen Capture is recommended when it is available. If it is not available, then use either Window Capture or Display Capture. Window Capture and Display Capture are marked "deprecated" because they are no longer recommended when Screen Capture is available.

Additionally, if you have multiple copies of OBS installed, you may have to remove all application permissions, and then re-add the permissions for the instance that you want to use.

Please feel free to use a translation service such as Google Translate to post your messages in English, so that we can respond to them more easily. Thank you for your understanding.

The following message has been translated with Google Translate.
Ce message a été traduit à l'aide de Google Translate.

La capture d'écran macOS est recommandée lorsqu'elle est disponible. S'il n'est pas disponible, utilisez soit Window Capture, soit Display Capture. La "Capture de Fenêtre" et la "Capture d'écran" sont marquées "obsolètes" car elles ne sont plus recommandées lorsque la capture d'écran est disponible.

De plus, si plusieurs copies d'OBS sont installées, vous devrez peut-être supprimer toutes les autorisations d'application, puis rajouter les autorisations pour l'instance que vous souhaitez utiliser.

N'hésitez pas à utiliser un service de traduction tel que Google Translate pour poster vos messages en anglais, afin que nous puissions y répondre plus facilement. Merci pour votre compréhension.


----------



## Ghostkwebb (Aug 11, 2022)

ok so this is a MAC bug
The new macOS Screen Capture only works when its properties of it are open. Once the properties are closed the screen capture freezes and it doesn't work.


----------



## RytoEX (Aug 11, 2022)

milkmx said:


> View attachment 85466View attachment 85468
> Hopefully you can see the difference in the tone of the white of the Read Dead text title. The second picture was taken when the game was in HDR, but in *borderless mode *(the screenshot is from OBS preview)*.*
> 
> Also, the camera bug is back. I know this bug is new in this beta version because it was not happening in the previous, and it does not happen in any other app.
> ...


RDR2 seems to have a low default paper white level. Try decreasing SDR white level in OBS to around 100.



Ghostkwebb said:


> ok so this is a MAC bug
> The new macOS Screen Capture only works when its properties of it are open. Once the properties are closed the screen capture freezes and it doesn't work.


This works fine for me on my MacBook. If you have multiple versions of OBS installed, or you previously granted permissions to another installed copy, you may have to completely remove permissions that you have granted, then re-add them to the correct/current instance of OBS, and then re-open that instance. If you still have an issue with this, I recommend joining the #beta-testing channel on our Discord server.


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 11, 2022)

Beta 2 is now out! If you had reported a bug or had an issue that we implemented a fix for, please test and let us know!

Links updated in the first post.


----------



## raymond608 (Aug 11, 2022)

I encountered a serious bug in my  M1 MacBook Air that whenever I click the pause button while recording, the whole app quits itself.
(Version installed: obs-studio-28.0.0-beta2-macos-arm64.dmg)

Video:


----------



## BornedDauntless (Aug 11, 2022)

Found a Bug when Recording on OBS 28, when recording I found out that it only save the 2xVoice-Tracks and the the 1xGame-Tracks would save but the GameCapture doesn't save at all (A mov file with only 3tracks and blackscreen) even though in the preview of the game capture does work?  its inconsistent, wither auto split is on or off. (30m mov files with 3tracks and game capture)


----------



## milkmx (Aug 11, 2022)

RytoEX said:


> RDR2 seems to have a low default paper white level. Try decreasing SDR white level in OBS to around 100.


Yes, I saw some guides and the recommendation is to increase the paper white level in RDR2 to 200, which I did. Should I match this two values (paper white level in RDR2 and SDR white level in OBS)? Or should the SDR white level in OBS be lower?


----------



## Suslik V (Aug 11, 2022)

@milkmx SDR white level pass-through value in OBS is 80 nit (no changes will be made). You can set it in OBS and see where to go.


----------



## BornedDauntless (Aug 11, 2022)

OBS 28 Black Screen Recording BUG Caused by Failing to reset Time-Stamp


BornedDauntless said:


> Found a Bug when Recording on OBS 28, when recording I found out that it only save the 2xVoice-Tracks and the the 1xGame-Tracks would save but the GameCapture doesn't save at all (A mov file with only 3tracks and blackscreen) even though in the preview of the game capture does work?  its inconsistent, wither auto split is on or off. (30m mov files with 3tracks and game capture)View attachment 85479 View attachment 85480View attachment 85481View attachment 85478


(Set to reset every 30m) I know this because i did some testing and found that if you have Reset Time-Stamp off, the recording continues onto a new file while also producing a black screen for 30m untill the 2nd actually starts.

My conclusion is when Reset Time-Stamp is on, OBS 28 BETA 1 is struggling to reset the time stamp causing the Game-Capture not to save on the recording and then fail to reactivate Game-Capture during the next recording file (even though Game-Capture is being displayed in the preview) leaving you with 30minutes of just black screen and audio


----------



## RytoEX (Aug 11, 2022)

raymond608 said:


> I encountered a serious bug in my  M1 MacBook Air that whenever I click the pause button while recording, the whole app quits itself.
> (Version installed: obs-studio-28.0.0-beta2-macos-arm64.dmg)
> 
> Video:


I can confirm this bug. We'll look into it. Thanks!



BornedDauntless said:


> Found a Bug when Recording on OBS 28, when recording I found out that it only save the 2xVoice-Tracks and the the 1xGame-Tracks would save but the GameCapture doesn't save at all (A mov file with only 3tracks and blackscreen) even though in the preview of the game capture does work?  its inconsistent, wither auto split is on or off. (30m mov files with 3tracks and game capture)


We would need to see an OBS log to debug this further.



milkmx said:


> Yes, I saw some guides and the recommendation is to increase the paper white level in RDR2 to 200, which I did. Should I match this two values (paper white level in RDR2 and SDR white level in OBS)? Or should the SDR white level in OBS be lower?


For now, in OBS Studio Beta 2, set OBS SDR white level to match what you set in RDR2. If the result isn't what you want, you'll have to keep adjusting until you get what you're looking for. In a future release, we may have more options for adjusting this.


----------



## theprobo (Aug 11, 2022)

Ive got RX 6800 (non XT) and 22.6.1 drivers because newest 22.7.1 causing massive system lag

When im recording video with beta 2 and new HW AMD ive got laggy video, OBS work normally but video is laggy for about 2-3 minutes.


----------



## RytoEX (Aug 11, 2022)

theprobo said:


> Ive got RX 6800 (non XT) and 22.6.1 drivers because newest 22.7.1 causing massive system lag
> 
> When im recording video with beta 2 and new HW AMD ive got laggy video, OBS work normally but video is laggy for about 2-3 minutes.


Please provide an OBS log. We cannot diagnose encoder issues without an OBS log.


----------



## Pinossaur (Aug 11, 2022)

I can't seem to get game capture working on either beta of obs 28, when it used to work on obs 27 with the same configuration, not sure if it could be a mistake from my part, or not.

attempting to hook process: VALORANT-Win64-Shipping.exe
capture stopped

These are the 2 lines that are output when it tries to hook onto the game's process. Game capture works with all other games I've tried so far.


----------



## RytoEX (Aug 11, 2022)

Pinossaur said:


> I can't seem to get game capture working on either beta of obs 28, when it used to work on obs 27 with the same configuration, not sure if it could be a mistake from my part, or not.
> 
> attempting to hook process: VALORANT-Win64-Shipping.exe
> capture stopped
> ...


Valorant cannot be captured by OBS Studio 28 Beta 1. We have fixed this in OBS Studio 28 Beta 2. If you are using the installer for the OBS Studio 28 Beta, it should install the game capture files for you. If you are using a portable installation of the OBS Studio 28 Beta, you may have to manually copy the game capture files to C:\ProgramData\obs-studio-hook.


----------



## Pinossaur (Aug 11, 2022)

I tried installing the update over the files of the beta 1, so that may explain why it doesn't work yet. I'll reinstall obs onto a separate directory later, to see if it fixes the issue. Thanks for the quick response!


----------



## Hallwc87 (Aug 11, 2022)

Hey all! 

Having issues with the stinger transitions not playing or working in the new beta. Any word on this? I am on Mac

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## RytoEX (Aug 11, 2022)

Hallwc87 said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Having issues with the stinger transitions not playing or working in the new beta. Any word on this? I am on Mac
> 
> Any help would be appreciated


Stinger transitions work fine for me on OBS Studio 28 Beta 2 on my MacBook. Could you please be more specific? What kind of file are you trying to load for a stinger? Does the file play at all during the transition? What do you see happen?


----------



## Hallwc87 (Aug 11, 2022)

RytoEX said:


> Stinger transitions work fine for me on OBS Studio 28 Beta 2 on my MacBook. Could you please be more specific? What kind of file are you trying to load for a stinger? Does the file play at all during the transition? What do you see happen?


Thanks for the response! 

It was a .mov file I believe that would work on the older version of obs but as soon as I updated to the beta, they won’t work anymore. Basically they worked before but now they don’t lol


----------



## RytoEX (Aug 11, 2022)

Hallwc87 said:


> Thanks for the response!
> 
> It was a .mov file I believe that would work on the older version of obs but as soon as I updated to the beta, they won’t work anymore. Basically they worked before but now they don’t lol


I've just tested a .mov file as a stinger and it still works fine for me on OBS Studio 28 Beta 2 arm64 version on my M2 MBP. Is there anything special about this .mov file? Could you please post a log file?


----------



## Hallwc87 (Aug 11, 2022)

RytoEX said:


> I've just tested a .mov file as a stinger and it still works fine for me on OBS Studio 28 Beta 2 arm64 version on my M2 MBP. Is there anything special about this .mov file? Could you please post a log file?





			https://obsproject.com/logs/nzDPlR0Ab9jZd14-


----------



## RytoEX (Aug 12, 2022)

Hallwc87 said:


> https://obsproject.com/logs/nzDPlR0Ab9jZd14-


I think it's complaining that the stinger is scaled differently than the OBS canvas is. Would you mind sending me a copy of that stinger file so that we can look into it further?


----------



## Hallwc87 (Aug 12, 2022)

RytoEX said:


> I think it's complaining that the stinger is scaled differently than the OBS canvas is. Would you mind sending me a copy of that stinger file so that we can look into it further?


Wait! I got it! I deselected “use hardware decoding when available” and that did the trick!


----------



## RytoEX (Aug 12, 2022)

Hallwc87 said:


> Wait! I got it! I deselected “use hardware decoding when available” and that did the trick!


Did you also have to uncheck that option in previous versions of OBS Studio? If you did, then there's probably no need to send me the file. If you didn't, then the file might be interesting to examine, but no pressure.


----------



## koala (Aug 12, 2022)

Error with recording to flv and inconsistent behavior if you activate "Settings->Advanced->Recording->Automatically remux to mp4 (record as mkv)".
It's not always remuxed to mp4 and not always recorded as mkv. It's all different, according to the chosen output format.

if you choose flv as output format in Settings->Output->Recording, recording start aborts with an error "Error opening <file>.flv: Function not implemented". It's started as *.flv and not as mkv. Then a brief remux progress bar appears that does nothing. Expected: recording to mkv and remux to flv or recording to mkv and remux to mp4 and ignore the flv setting.
if you choose mp4 as output format, it's recorded as mkv and remuxed to mp4 fine, but the big "don't record to <format>" warning in Settings->Output->Recording is still shown, although there is no risk for choosing an instable output format
if you choose mov as output format, it's recorded as mkv and remuxed to mov and not to mp4. The text " ... remux to mp4 ... " could be adapted to mov in this case.
if you choose mkv as output format, it's recorded as mkv and remuxed to mp4 fine.
if you choose ts as output format, it's recorded as ts and not as mkv, and the file is remuxed to mp4. Fine, but inconsistent with the "(recorded as mkv)". Naively expected: record as mkv and remux to ts.
if you choose m3u8 as output format, it's recorded as m3u8+multiple ts and finally remuxed to one mp4. Fine, but inconsistent with the "(recorded as mkv)" text.
The warning for unstable output formats could point to "Settings->Advanced->Recording->Automatically remux to mp4 (record as mkv)" to automatically make safe recordings instead of recommending manual remux and should not be shown if Settings->Advanced->Recording->Automatically remux to mp4 (record as mkv) is activated
Proposal:
Move setting "Settings->Advanced->Recording->Automatically remux to mp4 (record as mkv)" to a collapsible section within Settings->Output->Recording next to Recording format, because the actual recording and remux format is dependent on the chosen recording format. The UI should reflect and display actual recording and remux format according to the combination of both settings.
Some of the not so widely used options from the recording settings can also be moved to this collapsible section, for example "Generate file names without space", "Custom muxer settings" and "Automatic File Splitting".
Simple output mode needs a UI tweak in this case as well, for example an additional entry  "mp4 (record as mkv)" in the "Recording format" dropdown list.


----------



## Pinossaur (Aug 12, 2022)

After doing a clean install of obs 28's second beta, I still can't seem to get VALORANT showing up, I've tried creating a new profile/scene collection to make sure it wasn't something already inside the scene or on the settings, and it still wouldn't work .


----------



## RytoEX (Aug 12, 2022)

koala said:


> Error with recording to flv and inconsistent behavior if you activate "Settings->Advanced->Recording->Automatically remux to mp4 (record as mkv)".
> It's not always remuxed to mp4 and not always recorded as mkv. It's all different, according to the chosen output format.
> 
> if you choose flv as output format in Settings->Output->Recording, recording start aborts with an error "Error opening <file>.flv: Function not implemented". It's started as *.flv and not as mkv. Then a brief remux progress bar appears that does nothing. Expected: recording to mkv and remux to flv or recording to mkv and remux to mp4 and ignore the flv setting.
> ...


The setting for autoremux is labeled, "Automatically remux to mp4". It does not mention MKV at all, so there are no implications that it forces MKV as the output type. Where are you seeing the label, "Automatically remux to mp4 (record as mkv)"?

Other than the second bullet point, I can record and autoremux just fine in every scenario you described. Are you perhaps running into this Issue regarding "Custom Output (FFmpeg)"?

Regarding the second bullet point, is this unique/new to the OBS Studio 28 Beta, or is this a previously existing issue?




Pinossaur said:


> After doing a clean install of obs 28's second beta, I still can't seem to get VALORANT showing up, I've tried creating a new profile/scene collection to make sure it wasn't something already inside the scene or on the settings, and it still wouldn't work .


OBS Studio 28 Beta 2 works fine on my machine. Did you run the installer, or did you extract the zip file to create a portable installation? Is OBS installed to the default install location (C:\Program Files)? Can you verify that the timestamps of the four files in C:\ProgramData\obs-studio-hook match the timestamps of the files in "{OBSInstallLocation}\data\obs-plugins\win-capture"?


----------



## koala (Aug 12, 2022)

RytoEX said:


> The setting for autoremux is labeled, "Automatically remux to mp4". It does not mention MKV at all, so there are no implications that it forces MKV as the output type. Where are you seeing the label, "Automatically remux to mp4 (record as mkv)"?


Here:




However, the "(record as mkv)" vanishes, if I create a new profile. It comes back, if I switch to a profile created with pre 28 OBS. But not all of my pre 28 profiles produce this, with some the added text is visible, with others not. I cannot see what setting will provoke the additional text.



RytoEX said:


> Other than the second bullet point, I can record and autoremux just fine in every scenario you described. Are you perhaps running into this Issue regarding "Custom Output (FFmpeg)"?


After more checks: the error with *.flv is connected with hevc. I was recording 5120x1440, so I used hevc that just became available in advanced output mode. However, *.flv doesn't seem to support hevc, so the error. If I lower the resolution and switch to nvenc h.264, it's recording fine with *.flv.


----------



## RytoEX (Aug 12, 2022)

koala said:


> Here:
> 
> View attachment 85510
> However, the "(record as mkv)" vanishes, if I create a new profile. It comes back, if I switch to a profile created with pre 28 OBS. But not all of my pre 28 profiles produce this, with some the added text is visible, with others not. I cannot see what setting will provoke the additional text.
> ...


I see now in the code where the "(record as mkv)" text is supposed to be appended. It shouldn't have anything to do with profiles though. I'll pass this along and see if we can get this looked into.


----------



## Pinossaur (Aug 12, 2022)

RytoEX said:


> OBS Studio 28 Beta 2 works fine on my machine. Did you run the installer, or did you extract the zip file to create a portable installation? Is OBS installed to the default install location (C:\Program Files)? Can you verify that the timestamps of the four files in C:\ProgramData\obs-studio-hook match the timestamps of the files in "{OBSInstallLocation}\data\obs-plugins\win-capture"?


I tried uninstalling obs and installing obs to the default install location, and the timestamps of the four files do match, although they do not match the install date of obs, as I did the instalation today (august 12th) and the files are dated august 11th. Should I try to remove the files from ProgramData, and uninstall obs, then reinstalling it again?


----------



## BornedDauntless (Aug 12, 2022)

RytoEX said:


> We would need to see an OBS log to debug this further.


----------



## BornedDauntless (Aug 12, 2022)

My friends Logs since we have same/ similar settings just quality difference and we both experienced this issue with 7 files of blank screen and 3 audio tracks


----------



## Pinossaur (Aug 12, 2022)

Well, deleting the hook files in program data worked, thanks for the help!!


----------



## renatino (Aug 12, 2022)

Hello to all... no solution for now with NDI in beta2 ?


----------



## Padinn (Aug 12, 2022)

Tonemapping on Spiderman Remastered PC does not appear to be working. I have tried setting to different nits settings (while live, so I don't know if this works) and its desaturated.


----------



## Padinn (Aug 13, 2022)

Padinn said:


> Tonemapping on Spiderman Remastered PC does not appear to be working. I have tried setting to different nits settings (while live, so I don't know if this works) and its desaturated.


Please disregard. I did not have the proper color space selected in Game Capture.


----------



## azaire1180 (Aug 13, 2022)

Hello,

Regarding the stream deck, I sent an email to our friends at elgato.

Regarding the window capture, I still can't on mac although I activate or deactivate manually as on the ARM version before version 28.0

Since the new version 28.0 I can no longer capture my world of warcraft games.

while it works with my playstation...

I even tried to install obs studio 28.0 again, it still doesn't work

---
Bonjour,

Concernant le stream deck, j'ai envoyé un email a nos amis de chez elgato.

Concernant le capture de fenêtre, je n'arrive toujours pas sur mac malgré que j'active ou desactive manuellement comme sur la version ARM avant la version 28.0

Depuis la nouvelle version 28.0 je n'arrive plus a capturer mon jeux world of warcraft.

alors que cela fonctionne avec ma PlayStation ...


----------



## azaire1180 (Aug 13, 2022)

I found the solution, I had the same problem as the Pinossaur user, the solution?

OBS on my ARM, I renamed it to OBS2.

I installed a second Beta version in another folder and it works directly.

from the moment you already have an obs, it can confuse the ARM.

Now I removed OBS2 (renamed) and kept the installed version.

Attention screenshot permissions, despite renamed OBS2, it did not work.

You really have to delete everything and redo


----------



## attaboyBrad (Aug 13, 2022)

My OBS Virtual Camera is crashing when I switch between Breakout Rooms in Zoom on OBS 28 Beta 2 (also happened on Beta 1).

When I try to enter a breakout room Zoom seems to hang for a long time, then once I'm in the breakout room either the "OBS Virtual Camera" no longer shows up in Zoom as a source (Beta 1) or I'm unable to "Enable Video" in Zoom until I quit and restart Zoom (Beta 2).

Here are the relevant log files:
09:00:37.999: User switched to scene 'Main'
09:02:50.932: User switched to scene 'Main (w/ Timer)'     
09:11:45.422: Output 'virtualcam_output': stopping   //THIS IS WHERE I SWITCH BREAKOUT ROOMS
09:11:45.422: Output 'virtualcam_output': Total frames output: 197278
09:11:45.422: Output 'virtualcam_output': Total drawn frames: 195614 (197278 attempted)
09:11:45.422: Output 'virtualcam_output': Number of lagged frames due to rendering lag/stalls: 1664 (0.8%)
09:11:45.423: ==== Virtual Camera Stop ===========================================
09:11:47.090: NV12 texture support not available
09:11:47.090: P010 texture support not available
09:11:47.094: ==== Virtual Camera Start ==========================================
09:11:56.863: ==== Shutting down ==================================================  //THIS IS WHERE I QUIT THE BETA TO RESUME MY MEETING IN OBS 27
09:11:57.015: [ mac-screencapture ]: destroy_screen_stream: Failed to stop stream with error (null)
09:11:57.015:
09:11:57.017: [ mac-screencapture ]: destroy_screen_stream: Failed to stop stream with error (null)
09:11:57.017:
09:11:57.163: [ mac-screencapture ]: destroy_screen_stream: Failed to stop stream with error (null)
09:11:57.163:

Running on a Mac Studio with M1 Ultra in case that's of relevance. Let me know what other information would be helpful.
Thanks for all your hard work!


----------



## mishakim (Aug 14, 2022)

renatino said:


> Hello to all... no solution for now with NDI in beta2 ?


It’s working for me using the version I mentioned Here.


----------



## mishakim (Aug 14, 2022)

I have a question about the audio part of the new Mac ScreenCaptureKit support:

Added support for the ScreenCaptureKit Framework on macOS 12.5+, including support for direct audio capture without requiring third-party solutions on macOS 13+ [Developer-Ecosystem-Engineering/PatTheMav/gxalpha]
will this finally enable the ability to select audio channels other than the first two from a multi-channel source? That would allow me to eliminate an entire piece of software from my workflow, as I’m currently using a DAW just to set the levels of inputs 1-4 on my Motu M4 and mix them into two channels to send to OBS.

I’ve ordered a new MacBook for my personal use that I’ll try macOS 13 beta on, but for now I only have my production machine, and I can’t risk the beta OS on that.


----------



## tofansilviuben (Aug 15, 2022)

Hi! I'm an enthusiast about Streaming, so I definitely don't know as much as others here about OBS in detail. I just tried using v28 Beta2 after using a stable build, and after exiting the software, it gives crash reports - thought it would help someone, cause I don't understand it haha


----------



## RytoEX (Aug 16, 2022)

BornedDauntless said:


> My friends Logs since we have same/ similar settings just quality difference and we both experienced this issue with 7 files of blank screen and 3 audio tracks


Which of the log files from you or your friend are from sessions where the problem occurred?

If possible, please attach a single log from a session where the issue occurred. Ideally, reproduce the issue in a fresh scene collection that has nothing else in it but a game capture source so that the log file is easier to read. I'll try to go over these logs again, but there's a lot going on in them, so it's difficult to pick out any one thing that stands out. I've seen a few logs where the Game Capture source was pointed at an application that was not able to be captured, which would cause no capture to appear. What games have you seen this problem occur with so that we can potentially narrow our investigation? Were there any other sources in the scene with the game capture? Was the entire video black, or just the game capture source? Was it black for the entire video file, or just part of the video file?



renatino said:


> Hello to all... no solution for now with NDI in beta2 ?


A new release of obs-ndi is being worked on.



attaboyBrad said:


> My OBS Virtual Camera is crashing when I switch between Breakout Rooms in Zoom on OBS 28 Beta 2 (also happened on Beta 1).
> 
> When I try to enter a breakout room Zoom seems to hang for a long time, then once I'm in the breakout room either the "OBS Virtual Camera" no longer shows up in Zoom as a source (Beta 1) or I'm unable to "Enable Video" in Zoom until I quit and restart Zoom (Beta 2).
> 
> ...


We'll look into this. Thanks for the report!



mishakim said:


> I have a question about the audio part of the new Mac ScreenCaptureKit support:
> 
> Added support for the ScreenCaptureKit Framework on macOS 12.5+, including support for direct audio capture without requiring third-party solutions on macOS 13+ [Developer-Ecosystem-Engineering/PatTheMav/gxalpha]
> will this finally enable the ability to select audio channels other than the first two from a multi-channel source? That would allow me to eliminate an entire piece of software from my workflow, as I’m currently using a DAW just to set the levels of inputs 1-4 on my Motu M4 and mix them into two channels to send to OBS.
> ...


To answer the question, "will this finally enable the ability to select audio channels other than the first two from a multi-channel source?": no.


----------



## RytoEX (Aug 18, 2022)

Release Candidate 1 is now out! If you had reported a bug or had an issue that we implemented a fix for, please test and let us know!

Links in the first post have been updated.


----------



## Talonis (Aug 19, 2022)

RC1 is out much quicker than I was expecting!


----------



## _AgentCobra (Aug 19, 2022)

How are we suppose to check if plugins, stream deck content has been updated. is it a kind of spray and pray deal?


----------



## Harvey S (Aug 19, 2022)

Tried running OBS 28.0.0 RC1 it crashes on start included a crash log. Reinstall 27 .x.x and it runs fine

did manage to get a log file.  https://obsproject.com/logs/AM9DiLAaJz238Q7v


----------



## janewhite2627 (Aug 20, 2022)

I can't get advanced scene switcher to work with beta 28.  I install it but never see the dropdown button to use it.


----------



## PhotoElite (Aug 20, 2022)

janewhite2627 said:


> I can't get advanced scene switcher to work with beta 28.  I install it but never see the dropdown button to use it.


That's not an OBS 28 problem in itself, it's the person making the plugin that needs to update it. Which they have if you check the forum page. https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/advanced-scene-switcher.395/


----------



## RytoEX (Aug 20, 2022)

_AgentCobra said:


> How are we suppose to check if plugins, stream deck content has been updated. is it a kind of spray and pray deal?


We have detection in OBS Studio 28 that will alert you if plugins are not compatible with OBS Studio 28 due to Qt incompatibility. If there are plugins that do not work with OBS Studio 28, please contact the plugin author or current maintainer.



Harvey S said:


> Tried running OBS 28.0.0 RC1 it crashes on start included a crash log. Reinstall 27 .x.x and it runs fine
> 
> did manage to get a log file.  https://obsproject.com/logs/AM9DiLAaJz238Q7v


Looks like an NVIDIA driver crash. Please update your Intel _and_ your NVIDIA drivers:

https://www.intel.com/content/www/u...for-windows-15-40.html?wapkw=hd graphics 4600
https://www.nvidia.com/Download/driverResults.aspx/160351/en-us/
If you need additional assistance, please reach out on our Discord server in either the #beta-testing or #windows-support channel.


----------



## spartanz1080 (Aug 20, 2022)

If I install will I have to redo my filters I have set up or will they carry over from my previous obs install


----------



## TWM (Aug 21, 2022)

What is missing from HDR support for IOS? If I stream HDR from my iPhone using Larix Broadcaster and HEVC will all 10bits be captured?


----------



## spartanz1080 (Aug 21, 2022)

I installed it and did not lose my filters I really like the native Nvidia broadcast support. I’ve been playing around with playing in HDR and streaming and  having it tone mapped to SDR it works well from what I can tell I really like it. I was wondering if there was a way I can make my games appear brighter on stream maybe by adjusting SDR white point in the settings ? Again this is not streaming HDR just playing in HDR and having it tone mapped to SDR.


----------



## kineticscreen (Aug 21, 2022)

Hardware acceleration of Pro Res videos still doesn't work on M1 ARM - just produces a black frame.


----------



## denumerable (Aug 21, 2022)

Hi. I was using the RC on MacOS Monterey earlier today and swapped to the Ventura Public Beta 3 -- my recording output went from super clean 720p/60 to really blurry/pixelated after the update.

Any ideas? I've went over all the settings and made sure it was identical. I have recordings I can share if you'd like to see the quality difference.


----------



## spartanz1080 (Aug 21, 2022)

I have an issue the renders me completely unable to use this version of obs. 

I have a video of the issue 






						- YouTube
					

Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




					youtu.be
				




If I just open OBS the issue happens in every game I have tried changing various settings nothing works. This issue just happened with this beta. I love the HDR features but I can’t even play with the micro stutter it’s a huge deal for me. As soon as I close obs the issue stops.

Any ideas


----------



## _AgentCobra (Aug 21, 2022)

Links to the NVIDIA Video Effects SDK?


----------



## energizerfellow (Aug 21, 2022)

kineticscreen said:


> Hardware acceleration of Pro Res videos still doesn't work on M1 ARM - just produces a black frame.


It's not wired up yet.









						Mac-videotoolbox: Add support for VTB ProRes and HEVC encoding  by Developer-Ecosystem-Engineering · Pull Request #7010 · obsproject/obs-studio
					

Description Adds support for additional hardware encoders for HEVC and ProRes and prefers to use hardware encoders when they are available New Encoder List   New Encoder Options   New Profile Optio...




					github.com


----------



## kineticscreen (Aug 21, 2022)

energizerfellow said:


> It's not wired up yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isn't that related to encoding? I'm just using a ProRes file as a background layer within a scene.


----------



## upgradeQ (Aug 21, 2022)

The new split file feature doesn't update path of recording output, it stays as first.

Reproduce bug (or intended?) with this extension 





						OBS Lua - obs-libre-macros
					

Description  obs-libre-macros is an Extension for OBS Studio built on top of its scripting facilities, utilising built-in embedded LuaJIT interpreter, filter UI and function environment from Lua 5.2  Screenshot   Features  Attach Console to any...




					obsproject.com
				



with this snippet,set low delay between splits and click execute, it stays the same:


```
local r = obs_frontend_get_recording_output()
local d = obs_output_get_settings(r)
print(obs_data_get_json(d))
obs_data_release(d)
obs_output_release(r)
```


----------



## attaboyBrad (Aug 21, 2022)

RytoEX said:


> We'll look into this. Thanks for the report!


Much appreciated!  I can confirm the OBS-virtual-camera-crashing-when-switching-Zoom-breakout-rooms issue is still present in RC1.


----------



## RytoEX (Aug 21, 2022)

TWM said:


> What is missing from HDR support for IOS? If I stream HDR from my iPhone using Larix Broadcaster and HEVC will all 10bits be captured?


If Larix Broadcaster outputs HDR that can be consumed by Media Source, then yes in theory although hard to say without testing.



spartanz1080 said:


> I installed it and did not lose my filters I really like the native Nvidia broadcast support. I’ve been playing around with playing in HDR and streaming and  having it tone mapped to SDR it works well from what I can tell I really like it. I was wondering if there was a way I can make my games appear brighter on stream maybe by adjusting SDR white point in the settings ? Again this is not streaming HDR just playing in HDR and having it tone mapped to SDR.


The SDR white point will affect automatic tonemapping for HDR sources to SDR, so that's one way to do it. For individual HDR source control, you'd need to use the HDR Tone Mapping filter (new to RC1), which also lets you stack other SDR filters on top after conversion.



denumerable said:


> Hi. I was using the RC on MacOS Monterey earlier today and swapped to the Ventura Public Beta 3 -- my recording output went from super clean 720p/60 to really blurry/pixelated after the update.
> 
> Any ideas? I've went over all the settings and made sure it was identical. I have recordings I can share if you'd like to see the quality difference.


We would need to see an OBS log file of the two sessions that produced the recordings. We may need to see the recordings, but the log files are more important.



_AgentCobra said:


> Links to the NVIDIA Video Effects SDK?


Select the Video Effects download from this page that is appropriate for your GPU.



kineticscreen said:


> Hardware acceleration of Pro Res videos still doesn't work on M1 ARM - just produces a black frame.





kineticscreen said:


> Isn't that related to encoding? I'm just using a ProRes file as a background layer within a scene.


Hardware accelerated decoding of ProRes files does not work and is not part of this release. The PR linked is only related to encoding.



upgradeQ said:


> The new split file feature doesn't update path of recording output, it stays as first.


Could you elaborate? Do you mean that future split file segments in the same recording overwrite the first segment's file?



attaboyBrad said:


> Much appreciated!  I can confirm the OBS-virtual-camera-crashing-when-switching-Zoom-breakout-rooms issue is still present in RC1.


Understood. We haven't changed anything regarding this since the first report, so this is expected.


----------



## spartanz1080 (Aug 22, 2022)

RytoEX said:


> If Larix Broadcaster outputs HDR that can be consumed by Media Source, then yes in theory although hard to say without testing.
> 
> 
> The SDR white point will affect automatic tonemapping for HDR sources to SDR, so that's one way to do it. For individual HDR source control, you'd need to use the HDR Tone Mapping filter (new to RC1), which also lets you stack other SDR filters on top after conversion.
> ...


Okay thanks I will increase that value I have a possible bug I am experiencing with Nvidia broadcast SDK I made of video of it. 

Rtx voice bug maybe





						- YouTube
					

Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




					youtu.be


----------



## denumerable (Aug 22, 2022)

RytoEX said:


> We would need to see an OBS log file of the two sessions that produced the recordings. We may need to see the recordings, but the log files are more important.



Ah, shoot. I already gave up and swapped back from the Ventura beta -- there were tons of broken things w/ the Beta.

Sorry. I might try again when they release the next Public Beta and I'll get you guys logs if the problem still persists at that time.

Also, I need to learn how to get logs for the recordings produced -- no pressure, but if you can share a HOWTO on that, I'd read it. Thanks.


----------



## upgradeQ (Aug 22, 2022)

RytoEX said:


> Could you elaborate? Do you mean that future split file segments in the same recording overwrite the first segment's file?


No, the call to 
	
	
    



```
obs_output_get_settings
```
 always gives path to first started recording no matter how many splits happened in between. I was expecting it to give current split path to recording. Although output signals propagate each new path, it just doesn't update output settings.


----------



## Heino Falcke (Aug 22, 2022)

mishakim said:


> I got NDI working using this version: https://github.com/kilinbox/obs-ndi/releases/tag/4.9.1 though I used the libndi.dylib from the SDK rather than from the tools. (symlink from the actual file to /usr/local/lib/libndi.4.dylib where the plugin expects it).
> MacOS refuses to open it at first as it's not signed, so you have to go into the Security & Privacy preference pane and authorize it from there (after the failure to open), then restart OBS.


Thx! To be more precise:

I copied the plugin in to my home directory (not too as suggested in the link above, that didn't work for me)
cp -r ~/Downloads/obs-ndi.plugin ~/Library/Application\ Support/obs-studio/plugins

and you have to give permission to use obs-ndi in the System Settings / Security / General and then you are prompted at the bottom to allow it. You have click again ok to allow it, when you start OBS again.


----------



## RytoEX (Aug 22, 2022)

spartanz1080 said:


> Okay thanks I will increase that value I have a possible bug I am experiencing with Nvidia broadcast SDK I made of video of it.
> 
> Rtx voice bug maybe
> 
> ...


It's possible that Noise Removal requires more CUDA resources than Room Echo Removal. Please keep in mind that any of the NVIDIA Broadcast features requires CUDA resources from your GPU, so it's possible that there will be resource constraints or side effects.



denumerable said:


> Ah, shoot. I already gave up and swapped back from the Ventura beta -- there were tons of broken things w/ the Beta.
> 
> Sorry. I might try again when they release the next Public Beta and I'll get you guys logs if the problem still persists at that time.
> 
> Also, I need to learn how to get logs for the recordings produced -- no pressure, but if you can share a HOWTO on that, I'd read it. Thanks.


No worries. Do you at least recall if you were using the Apple VT Hardware Encoder?

We've got at least one developer with a Ventura system, so we'll keep it in mind. Here's a post about how to post an OBS log. If you require further assistance, please feel free to reach out on our Discord server in either the #beta-testing or #macos-support channel.



upgradeQ said:


> No, the call to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm. I think that's by design. obs_output_get_settings will always return the path that is stored in the output settings. As far as I know, to create split files, we dynamically update the path that the mux process is writing to, rather than updating the the path stored in output settings. I can pass this along, but I don't know that this behavior will be changed.


----------



## norihiro (Aug 22, 2022)

upgradeQ said:


> The new split file feature doesn't update path of recording output, it stays as first.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


The property of the output won't be updated while the recording is running. Instead, you can receive file_changed signal, which notifies the new file name. You can find my example here. split-file-monitor.lua.


----------



## etrnlwait (Aug 22, 2022)

I'm not sure if this has been raised here before, but there's no way to capture Valorant's VOIP, just the in-game audio.

I've seen some people complaining about this on another plugin's thread (win-capture-audio) and they managed to fix it.

Apparently, Valorant's VOIP comes from RiotClientServices.exe and not VALORANT.exe.

Cheers!


----------



## spartanz1080 (Aug 23, 2022)

RytoEX said:


> It's possible that Noise Removal requires more CUDA resources than Room Echo Removal. Please keep in mind that any of the NVIDIA Broadcast features requires CUDA resources from your GPU, so it's possible that there will be resource constraints or side effects.
> 
> 
> No worries. Do you at least recall if you were using the Apple VT Hardware Encoder?
> ...


Well I do have a 3090 and I didn’t have this issue using the regular NVIDIA broadcast program using noise removal and echo at the same time in the last OBS just started with this beta and the SDK.


----------



## denumerable (Aug 23, 2022)

RytoEX said:


> No worries. Do you at least recall if you were using the Apple VT Hardware Encoder?
> 
> We've got at least one developer with a Ventura system, so we'll keep it in mind. Here's a post about how to post an OBS log. If you require further assistance, please feel free to reach out on our Discord server in either the #beta-testing or #macos-support channel.


Yes, it was the Hardware encoder (M1 Max 16").

I'll check again when the next Public Beta comes out. After swapping back to Monterey, the video looks great again -- I know that doesn't help much but that's essentially all that changed.

I'll make sure to post logs in the future when I run into a problem. Thanks for all you do (and the link to the HOWTO). Cheers.


----------



## gxalpha (Aug 23, 2022)

@denumerable that info does help a lot.
Basically, the encoder now has three rate controls (CBR, ABR and CRF) and defaults to CBR, whereas before it always did ABR. CBR has an issue where the picture will look rather bad when having encoding still images. That issue is on the encoder side and will hopefully get fixed with some future macOS update (though we don't know when that will be). If you update to Ventura again and it still looks bad, try changing the rate control of the encoder to ABR (or if you're recording it's best to use CRF anyways).


----------



## azaire1180 (Aug 23, 2022)

Hello,

Regarding the stream deck, here is ELGATO's answer, it is not in their priority especially on a beta and for Mac ARM :

OBS Studio 28 Beta has released and updated its UI framework from Qt 5 to Qt 6.

For this reason, we don't have a solution for OBS 28 on macOS at this time.

Additionally, our support team's hands are tied and we cannot provide further details as the developer roadmap is unknown.


----------



## aniimalz (Aug 23, 2022)

I *really* like the application audio capture, but would really appreciate an option to exclude applications from desktop audio, as an alternative method to individually capturing every application i need. Maybe this is there already, but from my looking I didn't see it


----------



## Fbosman (Aug 23, 2022)

azaire1180 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Regarding the stream deck, here is ELGATO's answer, it is not in their priority especially on a beta and for Mac ARM :
> 
> ...


I use companion and that’s much better with my streamdeck


----------



## RytoEX (Aug 23, 2022)

azaire1180 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Regarding the stream deck, here is ELGATO's answer, it is not in their priority especially on a beta and for Mac ARM :
> 
> ...


We are in direct contact with Elgato. They have already produced a build for Windows that uses Qt6, which is available here. They are actively working on the Apple Silicon version, but we have no timeline for when exactly that will be released.



aniimalz said:


> I *really* like the application audio capture, but would really appreciate an option to exclude applications from desktop audio, as an alternative method to individually capturing every application i need. Maybe this is there already, but from my looking I didn't see it


We've received this feedback and will keep it in mind. If the plugin meets your needs, then please feel free to continue using it.


----------



## Bartyx (Aug 24, 2022)

azaire1180 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Regarding the stream deck, here is ELGATO's answer, it is not in their priority especially on a beta and for Mac ARM :
> 
> ...



Have you ever tried this? 








						GitHub - CarrotCodes/streamdeck-obs: (Archived) A port of Elgato's OBS Stream Deck plugin, using obs-plugintemplate for OBS 28, Qt 6, and Apple Silicon support
					

(Archived) A port of Elgato's OBS Stream Deck plugin, using obs-plugintemplate for OBS 28, Qt 6, and Apple Silicon support - GitHub - CarrotCodes/streamdeck-obs: (Archived) A port of Elgato&#39...




					github.com


----------



## azaire1180 (Aug 24, 2022)

Bartyx said:


> Have you ever tried this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for your solution which works perfectly, can you tell me how did you get the addon

Thanks


----------



## dioxis (Aug 25, 2022)

Hi,
sry for my eng

I stream on 1pc, I want to play HDR and stream SDR. I have a few questions:

1. What are the differences between P010 2 planes and P010 3 planes?





2. Did I correct set (HDR game SDR stream)?




*Capture any full screen app*




3. Do I need to add a filter* HDR tonne maping* to each game I capture? Earlier it was written about white tuning in the case of RDR2, is it this filter? or general *SDR white lvl *in advanced?




Thank you in advance for your response


----------



## RytoEX (Aug 25, 2022)

dioxis said:


> Hi,
> sry for my eng
> 
> I stream on 1pc, I want to play HDR and stream SDR. I have a few questions:
> ...



This looks like a translation error. We'll have this fixed for the next release.
P010 is two planes (2 płaszczyzny). I010 is three planes (3 płaszczyzny). I'd recommend P010, the two planes (2 płaszczyzny) version.
I'm not sure about this.
I'm not sure bout this either.
For HDR-specific setup questions, it may be better to ask on our Discord server.


----------



## Suslik V (Aug 25, 2022)

@dioxis
2. No.
On the screenshot you set OBS to output HDR stream.
OBS can capture HDR images and render it to the SDR canvas (and thus output in SDR). But canvas/output format should be SDR (8-bit, Rec.709) for this. In the Advanced settings of OBS the Canvas properties, current Preview properties and the Output itself - all set in once.

3. No.
But the_ HDR Tone Mapping (Override)_ filter can help to bring different sources (from different color spaces or different max luminance level) to the same ground.
If you need to view the SDR content created (or rendered) by OBS back on HDR display - you need to pay attention to the _Settings>Advanced>SDR White Level_ value - it designed to affect the previews when the preview window dragged from the old (SDR) display to your new (HDR) screen. General recommendation here is to have two displays - one is SDR (to view SDR content), and other is HDR (in different room/cabin, because too bright device will alter your perception of the SDR display, if they will stay close).

Hope, I didn't mess up the things...


----------



## Suslik V (Aug 25, 2022)

I have a question that wasn't answered here. I think it can solve some misunderstanding.

Is it possible to record HDR content as HDR and stream it as SDR while running only one instance of OBS v28.0.0-rc1 on the same PC?


----------



## Mammifero (Aug 25, 2022)

Good Morning from Italy
i have installed the OBS RC2 and Bitfocus Companion 2.3.0

no chance to use obs-websocket, the connection between them goes up and down 
i don't know if the problem is on OBS or Companion

only to inform you about this


----------



## Fbosman (Aug 25, 2022)

Mammifero said:


> Good Morning from Italy
> i have installed the OBS RC2 and Bitfocus Companion 2.3.0
> 
> no chance to use obs-websocket, the connection between them goes up and down
> ...


You should install the previous version of the websocket plugin. Companion is not compatible with the new version yet.


----------



## Fbosman (Aug 25, 2022)

Fbosman said:


> You should install the previous version of the websocket plugin. Companion is not compatible with the new version yet.


Or use the beta of companion, this issue should be resolved in the latest beta’s.


----------



## Talonis (Aug 25, 2022)

Wow, rattling through the test versions, by this rate it could be officially out in October (just an uniformed guess). :-)


----------



## johnathansmith1969 (Aug 26, 2022)

I am using a mac how can I Install the new version and keep the old version until I confirm everything works for me…


----------



## spartanz1080 (Aug 26, 2022)

dioxis said:


> Hi,
> sry for my eng
> 
> I stream on 1pc, I want to play HDR and stream SDR. I have a few questions:
> ...


I’ve been streaming and playing in HDR and having it tonemapped to SDR. The only you need to mess with is SDR white point increasing the value will make things darker and decreasing it will make things brighter. You can find what looks best to you on your stream. You add game capture and set the color format to pq 2100 in properties it’s the only other option besides srgb and that’s it no filters or anything needed.


----------



## RytoEX (Aug 26, 2022)

johnathansmith1969 said:


> I am using a mac how can I Install the new version and keep the old version until I confirm everything works for me…


You can simply install both to your system in different locations or with different app bundle names. However, please keep in mind that macOS application permissions (mic, camera, screen recording, etc.) may not work correctly if you are switching from an x86_64 build of OBS to an arm64 build of OBS or vice versa.


----------



## johnathansmith1969 (Aug 26, 2022)

I don’t think it gives me a option where to save it to


----------



## RytoEX (Aug 26, 2022)

johnathansmith1969 said:


> I don’t think it gives me a option where to save it to


When you open the DMG to install the application, you can install it to anywhere, not just the Applications folder. You should, however, install the full release of OBS Studio 28 to the Applications folder when you have confirmed that it works for your use-case.


----------



## Bartyx (Aug 26, 2022)

azaire1180 said:


> Thank you for your solution which works perfectly, can you tell me how did you get the addon
> 
> Thanks


Just found it on the internet. I tried to google "obs 28, stream deck, websocket 5" :)


----------



## R4NIERI (Aug 27, 2022)

I'm still getting a reddish image when I use P010 mode with my Avermedia GC553 on OBS 28 RC2, unfortunately.
When I use Avermedia Recentral 4, everything works perfectly.

I was a hope to have HDR mode in OBS, but this way it will hurt me more than help.
I believe that the problem is exactly in the P010 format of OBS which should not be compatible with all cards that provide an HDR signal like Avermedia GC553.


----------



## Suslik V (Aug 27, 2022)

@R4NIERI your log-file may help to the developers. How you see it on your screen not always means it looks the same for others. Previews of OBS adjusted per display, depending on where the OBS preview windows are located - on HDR screens or not.


----------



## ckakani (Aug 27, 2022)

Hi All, 
Brand new user here, so pardon my ignorance and if this is not the right place to post, please guide me. 


I am using 'Macbook Air (M1, 2020)' with 'macOSBigSur Version 11.4'. Downloaded and installed OBS studio '28.00-rc2 (64 bit)'. 
I have installed OBS.camera plug-in from  here: https://obs.camera/docs/getting-started/ios-camera-plugin-usb/

The plugin is installed in the following folder: 
Macitosh HD/Library/Application Support/obs-studio/plugins/obs-ios-camera-source.

All my other OBS stuff (including the log files) are here: 
Macintosh HD/users/ckakani/Library/Applications Support/obs-studio

My OBS studio does not have an 'IOS Camera' in my Sources. Will this plug-in work with my version of OBS? If so, is my plug-in installed in the right folder, and if not, what is the exact place I need to install the plug-in? Can anyone help me with this? 


Thank you in advance!


----------



## R4NIERI (Aug 27, 2022)

Suslik V said:


> @R4NIERI your log-file may help to the developers. How you see it on your screen not always means it looks the same for others. Previews of OBS adjusted per display, depending on where the OBS preview windows are located - on HDR screens or not.



I understand what you are suggesting, but in this case, this is what is being seen on the screen.
The HDR image captured to OBS, using P010 and an Avermedia GC553, appears as if it is reddish.
I'm not looking to record in HDR, I want to do the correct tone mapping to SDR. I don't use HDR monitor where OBS is installed and running. I use HDR just for gaming on my TV.
The capture card can do the correct tone mapping for SRD as long as the P010 format is correctly interpreted. I can use Avermedia Recentral 4 normally to record and stream in SDR, even if the input signal is HDR on the capture card. The software does the correct tone mapping from HDR to SDR format. OBS still can't, even with the support of P010 to this capture card.
This problem didn't just happen to me. Other users also noticed that when the signal is HDR the OBS does not show correctly, even with everything adjusted correctly.
The problem is in the P010 format of OBS.


----------



## gxalpha (Aug 27, 2022)

@ckakani that plugin is only compatible with the Intel version of OBS and needs to be updated by the plugin developer to support the Apple Silicon version.
In the meantime, you can still download and use the Intel version of OBS 28.


----------



## ckakani (Aug 27, 2022)

gxalpha said:


> @ckakani that plugin is only compatible with the Intel version of OBS and needs to be updated by the plugin developer to support the Apple Silicon version.
> In the meantime, you can still download and use the Intel version of OBS 28.


@gxalpha 
Thank you for your response! How can I make the intel version work on my M1? Can you please point me to a post or resource that I can use to do it properly ( like separating the installation folders, etc) without deleting my Apple silicon version?


----------



## Suslik V (Aug 28, 2022)

@R4NIERI save the raw HDR fragment from the Avermedia GC553 software bundle and try to import this video fragment as Media Source in OBS. Any changes? Did you even tried to import into OBS any other HDR images or videos?


----------



## R4NIERI (Aug 29, 2022)

Suslik V said:


> @R4NIERI save the raw HDR fragment from the Avermedia GC553 software bundle and try to import this video fragment as Media Source in OBS. Any changes? Did you even tried to import into OBS any other HDR images or videos?


Any other image imported into OBS works correctly, even videos recorded in HDR, including HDR recordings made in Avermedia Recentral.
The problem in my point of view is the interpretation of colors in the P010 format when it comes from the capture card or OBS is unable to enable HDR mode on that card and then capture in P010 correctly.


----------



## Sebbbl (Aug 29, 2022)

Hello there,

I'm new here, and I just installed OBS 28.0 RC. But I'm facin an issue I didn't have with the previous versions :

On some games (especially Assetto Corsa), picture appears to be totally washed in screen capture. I always have to load a game capture to have a clear image.
On the previous versions this worked flawlessly on a screen capture.
Also on the loading screen image is blinking between washed and clear image, and filters won't work. I'll add I've not edited any of my video settings.
Any clue ?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## PaiSand (Aug 29, 2022)

Sebbbl said:


> Any clue ?


Please provide a log file too. The intention of this thread is to help developers to fix as many issues before full release and that's why they ask for the log files.


----------



## Sebbbl (Aug 29, 2022)

Sorry, here it is...


----------



## SocratesDionysus (Aug 29, 2022)

OBS Studio 28.0 RC2 Application Audio Capture bug​The following is a re-creatable bug which occurs when using Application Audio Capture BETA in OBS Studio RC2, causing OBS Studio to lose the sound from the audio capture.

Using Windows 10, Version 22H2 build 19045.1889.

1) When logged into Firestorm create a Game Capture Scene of Firestorm (Firestorm 6.5.6 (66221) 64 bit) logged in as any Second Life avatar, say Avatar_1 (any avatar).
2) When logged into Firestorm again create another Game Capture Scene of Firestorm logged in as another avatar, say Avatar_2 (any other avatar).
3) Create an Application Audio Capture for the first instance of Firestorm with Avatar_1 in Scene 1.
4) Create an Application Audio Capture for the second instance of Firestorm with Avatar_2 in Scene 2.
5) Create Scene 3 which contains both Application Audio Captures as reference copies and new windows of both instances of Firestorm at half size.
6) Save the settings, close OBS Studio 28.0 RC2.
7) Close both instances of Firestorm.
8) Reopen OBS Studio 28.0 RC2 and close it again.
9) Log in to Firestorm as Avatar_1.
10) Open OBS Studio 28.0 RC2. The audio from Firestorm will show on the VU meter.
11) Log in to Firestorm as Avatar_2 while still maintaining the first instance of Firestorm.
12) Switch between Scene 1, Scene 2, Scene 3 and back to Scene 1 and the audio from all instances is seen on all the VU meters.
13) Log out of Firestorm as Avatar_2.
14) The sound is still present in Scene 1 from the first instance of Firestorm as Avatar_1
15) Close OBS Studio.
16) Reopen OBS Studio and you will find that the Application Audio Capture from Firestorm logged in as Avatar_1 no longer works. There is no sound on the VU meter and when you click on Advanced Audio Properties on the menu, the Application Audio Capture for the first instance of Firestorm with Avatar_1 has the L - R Balance control greyed out.
17) Close OBS Studio.
18) Open OBS Studio again.
19) Now the Application Audio Capture for the first instance of Firestorm with Avatar_1 is restored to working order and the L - R Balance control is no longer greyed out.

Some of these steps such as 5) may not be necessary to recreate this bug.

Can the OBS Studio developers please fix this bug since it caused me to lose over half an hour of audio at the start of a live stream last night https://youtu.be/aVzDo97gEWI.


UPDATE: The bug is also reproducible by opening OBS Studio 28.0 RC2 then closing it and then opening it again and so on. Every second time OBS Studio is opened Application Audio Capture fails to capture any sound and OBS Studio needs to be closed and opened again for the audio capture to work, but the next time OBS Studio is closed and then opened the audio capture fails again.


UPDATE 2: Setting Application Audio Capture to Window Title Must Match instead of the default setting seems to fix the problem.


----------



## djizle (Aug 30, 2022)

Not sure if this has been mentioned before, but im having a wierd issue in that after a random amount of time (could be 10 min, or could be 30 min)  i will lose internet when im streaming, anything that is already connected works fine, and the stream as well. but if i say hit refresh in any panel , try to load a webpage , or log into to a different game account nothing works, the second i close OBS bam the internet starts working again. i have had to go back to stable even though i love this new version oh so much. since i have 2 network adapters i did attempt to assign obs to the 2nd NIC , just to see if it was adapter specific , but nope that did not work.


----------



## Suslik V (Aug 30, 2022)

R4NIERI said:


> ...the interpretation of colors in the P010 format when it comes from the capture card


I looked into SDK of the AVerMedia DirectShow filters and I see only AV_PIX_FMT_YUYV422 that is not P010, maybe the DirectShow graph not complete (missing 4:2:2>4:2:0 filter or in other words how the P210 becomes P010). Try to ask manufacturer of the device if the DirectShow output of the card is actually P010 (4:2:0).

*Edit:*
The pink tint issue was mentioned here:








						win-dshow: Fix avermedia HDR tonemapping · obsproject/obs-studio@09da3ac
					

OBS Studio - Free and open source software for live streaming and screen recording - win-dshow: Fix avermedia HDR tonemapping · obsproject/obs-studio@09da3ac




					github.com
				











						Toggle AVerMedia GC553 tonemapper for SDR/HDR by jpark37 · Pull Request #47 · obsproject/libdshowcapture
					

Description Manually toggle off GC553 internal tonemapper to get raw HDR feed. Motivation and Context Fix HDR being tonemapped, and also seems to resolve purple tint issue. How Has This Been Tested...




					github.com


----------



## SocratesDionysus (Aug 30, 2022)

Another bug in OBS Studio 28.0 RC2 Application Audio Capture​
If you capture the audio from an application using Application Audio Capture and reduce the gain on the OBS Studio fader in the Windows 10 audio mixer, the gain of the audio channel of the application you are capturing in OBS Studio also goes down by the same amount, but there is no indication of reduced gain on the OBS Studio mixer. You might be reducing the gain of OBS Studio if you are sending audio from OBS Studio such as music to monitor speakers or headphones and want to listen at a resoluble volume level without affecting to audio level from other applications which is going straight through to the same system speakers or headphones.
This is a serious bug in Application Audio Capture since if you lower the gain of OBS Studio to zero (-infinity dB) in the Windows 10 audio mixer the audio you are trying to capture will be completely muted as well without this being indicated in the OBS Studio mixer user interface, thus causing you to lose the entire recording without knowing. You don't spend all day watching the OBS Studio audio VU meters when you are recoding yourself playing a game and your concentration is on game play, not audio which you expect to be recorded properly at full volume. 
Can this bug please be fixed before release?


----------



## azaire1180 (Aug 31, 2022)

Bonjour, c'est encore moi ^^

Je reviens vers vous au sujet de l'audio.

J'ai constaté que sur les versions Windows, il est possible de gérer l'audio directement dans obs.

Ma question est la suivante : aurons-nous la même gestion sur mac ARM ? (voice meeter) intégrer dans obs

Je vois qu'il y a une note, l'enregistrement audio nécessite des macos 13 ou plus. (Est-ce que cela concerne également le MAC ARM ?)

Parce que j'aimerais avoir l'audio de mes jeux sans passer par Wavelink parce que je suis Apple M1 et qu'il n'y a pas beaucoup de solution pour nous.

Parce que si ma musique est strike, j'aimerais séparer la piste des jeux vod afin de garder le son des jeux.

Pas facile à moins que vous ne puissiez avoir le son du jeu sur obs.

J'ai encore un point à soulever concernant l'audio depuis la version bêta :

Obs + Wavelink + Spotify + Discords.

J'ai remarqué que lorsque vous avez trop d'application audio, cela se produit des bogues dans mon streaming et je dois tout redémarrer et parfois plusieurs fois, sauf que je n'ai pas eu ce problème auparavant.

question rapide : capture de fenêtre ou application qui utilise mon GPU ?

merci


----------



## thanthapy (Aug 31, 2022)

OBS Studio 28.0 RC 2 Still has a muti-track high FPS Recording issue where after recording/replay buffering even for a few seconds the programm wont let you stop, save or start a new recording without force-closing it. 

Not sure, but this might be a better description of my issue:(https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/issues/2855)

Basicaly OBS started having issues recording/replay buffering when I've set audio input and output capture to two different audio tracks while recording at 144 FPS.


----------



## Sonana1 (Aug 31, 2022)

It won't recognize my canon 80d for some reason. Was reading it fine on 17. It won't show it on the list of devices in the properties for video capture device.


----------



## TigerBlitzXD (Aug 31, 2022)

I know that it's still a BETA and you're still working on it, but do you intend to make it like the old plugin?
I'm asking this because the old plugin you put a list of executables that you want the source to or not to play.


----------



## Harima (Aug 31, 2022)

The asus cu4k30 should be supported. But you can only choose „nv12“ or „yuy2“ as video format. And when you select „rec.2100(pq)“ as color space the screen gets black. What are the correct settings for that supported capture card?


----------



## MykeJD (Aug 31, 2022)

mishakim said:


> I got NDI working using this version: https://github.com/kilinbox/obs-ndi/releases/tag/4.9.1 though I used the libndi.dylib from the SDK rather than from the tools. (symlink from the actual file to /usr/local/lib/libndi.4.dylib where the plugin expects it).
> MacOS refuses to open it at first as it's not signed, so you have to go into the Security & Privacy preference pane and authorize it from there (after the failure to open), then restart OBS.


Is there a way to do this on Windows?, I've tried downloading the installer and copying the files but still says not suopported, so does this fix only work for another OS for now?

Cheers :)


----------



## RytoEX (Aug 31, 2022)

R4NIERI said:


> Any other image imported into OBS works correctly, even videos recorded in HDR, including HDR recordings made in Avermedia Recentral.
> The problem in my point of view is the interpretation of colors in the P010 format when it comes from the capture card or OBS is unable to enable HDR mode on that card and then capture in P010 correctly.


@R4NIERI 
We're aware of an issue with the GC553 tonemapping. We likely won't have it fixed by the time OBS 28 is released, but we are aware of it and believe we know how to resolve it. It should be part of a bugfix/hotfix release in the near future.



Sebbbl said:


> On some games (especially Assetto Corsa), picture appears to be totally washed in screen capture. I always have to load a game capture to have a clear image.
> On the previous versions this worked flawlessly on a screen capture.
> Also on the loading screen image is blinking between washed and clear image, and filters won't work. I'll add I've not edited any of my video settings.
> Any clue ?
> Thanks in advance.


@Sebbbl
Game Capture is preferred over Display Capture. That said, the low luminance could happen if you're using Display Capture on an HDR screen with an SDR game. Moreso with WGC capture which locks SDR to 160 nits. It would be best to have a log from where the problem occurs, rather than a log where it's working fine.



SocratesDionysus said:


> OBS Studio 28.0 RC2 Application Audio Capture bug​The following is a re-creatable bug which occurs when using Application Audio Capture BETA in OBS Studio RC2, causing OBS Studio to lose the sound from the audio capture.
> 
> UPDATE 2: Setting Application Audio Capture to Window Title Must Match instead of the default setting seems to fix the problem.


@SocratesDionysus
As you discovered, this is not a bug. It's defined behavior of the "Window Match Priority" setting.



djizle said:


> Not sure if this has been mentioned before, but im having a wierd issue in that after a random amount of time (could be 10 min, or could be 30 min)  i will lose internet when im streaming, anything that is already connected works fine, and the stream as well. but if i say hit refresh in any panel , try to load a webpage , or log into to a different game account nothing works, the second i close OBS bam the internet starts working again. i have had to go back to stable even though i love this new version oh so much. since i have 2 network adapters i did attempt to assign obs to the 2nd NIC , just to see if it was adapter specific , but nope that did not work.


@djizle 
We would need a log file of when the issue occurred and reliable steps to reproduce the issue to investigate.



SocratesDionysus said:


> Another bug in OBS Studio 28.0 RC2 Application Audio Capture​
> If you capture the audio from an application using Application Audio Capture and reduce the gain on the OBS Studio fader in the Windows 10 audio mixer, the gain of the audio channel of the application you are capturing in OBS Studio also goes down by the same amount, but there is no indication of reduced gain on the OBS Studio mixer. You might be reducing the gain of OBS Studio if you are sending audio from OBS Studio such as music to monitor speakers or headphones and want to listen at a resoluble volume level without affecting to audio level from other applications which is going straight through to the same system speakers or headphones.
> This is a serious bug in Application Audio Capture since if you lower the gain of OBS Studio to zero (-infinity dB) in the Windows 10 audio mixer the audio you are trying to capture will be completely muted as well without this being indicated in the OBS Studio mixer user interface, thus causing you to lose the entire recording without knowing. You don't spend all day watching the OBS Studio audio VU meters when you are recoding yourself playing a game and your concentration is on game play, not audio which you expect to be recorded properly at full volume.
> Can this bug please be fixed before release?


@SocratesDionysus 
This happens with regular device audio capture as well. As far as we know, it's usually the result of some kind of audio processing being in the mix.



azaire1180 said:


> Bonjour, c'est encore moi ^^
> 
> Je reviens vers vous au sujet de l'audio.
> 
> ...


@azaire1180 


azaire1180 said:


> I have found that on Windows versions it is possible to handle audio directly in obs.
> 
> My question is: will we have the same management on mac ARM? (voice meeter) integrate into obs
> 
> I see there is a note, audio recording requires macos 13 or above. (Does this also apply to the MAC ARM?)


No, they will not have exactly the same audio management. Windows and macOS handle system audio differently. Direct audio recording using "macOS Screen Capture" (ScreenCaptureKit) requires macOS 13, but does not require Apple Silicon.



azaire1180 said:


> I have one more point to raise regarding audio since beta: Obs + Wavelink + Spotify + Discords. I have noticed that when you have too much audio application it causes bugs in my streaming and I have to restart everything and sometimes many times except I haven't had this problem before.


As with any issue, we would likely need to see a log file from when this occurs. We would also need a more specific description of what kind of bugs you're experiencing.



azaire1180 said:


> quick question: window capture or application using my GPU?


They use GPU.



thanthapy said:


> OBS Studio 28.0 RC 2 Still has a muti-track high FPS Recording issue where after recording/replay buffering even for a few seconds the programm wont let you stop, save or start a new recording without force-closing it.
> 
> Not sure, but this might be a better description of my issue:(https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/issues/2855)
> 
> Basicaly OBS started having issues recording/replay buffering when I've set audio input and output capture to two different audio tracks while recording at 144 FPS.


@thanthapy 
As you've discovered, this is not a new issue. In this thread, we'd like to focus on issues that are new or specific to the OBS Studio 28 beta/RC releases or new features introduced in OBS Studio 28.



Sonana1 said:


> It won't recognize my canon 80d for some reason. Was reading it fine on 17. It won't show it on the list of devices in the properties for video capture device.


@Sonana1 
OBS Studio 17 is quite old. Did you mean OBS Studio 27? I'm honestly not sure what would cause this. We would probably need to see a log from a successful connection in a version of OBS Studio where it worked and a log from a version where it does not work.



TigerBlitzXD said:


> I know that it's still a BETA and you're still working on it, but do you intend to make it like the old plugin?
> I'm asking this because the old plugin you put a list of executables that you want the source to or not to play.


@TigerBlitzXD 
Not at this time, no. If the win-capture-audio plugin meets your needs, then we recommend that you continue to use it.



Harima said:


> The asus cu4k30 should be supported. But you can only choose „nv12“ or „yuy2“ as video format. And when you select „rec.2100(pq)“ as color space the screen gets black. What are the correct settings for that supported capture card?


@Harima 
Rec. 2100 is not supported with NV12/YUY2. If P010 is not showing up, the device isn't offering an HDR stream. Please ensure that you have updated the CU4K30 to the latest firmware. Also, please verify that the stream passed to the CU4K30 is HDR and that the device resolution matches the resolution of the captured content.


----------



## R4NIERI (Sep 1, 2022)

RytoEX said:


> We're aware of an issue with the GC553 tonemapping. We likely won't have it fixed by the time OBS 28 is released, but we are aware of it and believe we know how to resolve it. It should be part of a bugfix/hotfix release in the near future.


Thank you very much for clarifying.
I'm very happy that OBS is the best app for live creators, thanks to this effort.
I'm even more excited for the release and especially for the hotfix on this in the future.


----------



## mikeymitts (Sep 1, 2022)

Just curious if anyone has results to report from this beta so far? I've been running OBS 27.2.4 on my Mac Studio for a little while now, and I'm finally in a place where things seem to be stable and performing exactly how I want them to. However, I'm curious if the optimization for Apple Silicon would be even better. I'm just hesitant to make any changes now (especially if its in Beta) that would cause more headaches. Any insight you can offer would be much help / appreciated. Also, I'm a HUGE N00B when it comes to the specific intricacies of this platform, so your responses might go over my head.


----------



## RytoEX (Sep 1, 2022)

mikeymitts said:


> Just curious if anyone has results to report from this beta so far? I've been running OBS 27.2.4 on my Mac Studio for a little while now, and I'm finally in a place where things seem to be stable and performing exactly how I want them to. However, I'm curious if the optimization for Apple Silicon would be even better. I'm just hesitant to make any changes now (especially if its in Beta) that would cause more headaches. Any insight you can offer would be much help / appreciated. Also, I'm a HUGE N00B when it comes to the specific intricacies of this platform, so your responses might go over my head.


Without a more specific question, it's difficult to answer this. For some people, the Apple Silicon builds are much more performant, so they switched as soon as they could. For others, they prefer waiting for a stable build. For yet others, they rely on third-party plugins that have not yet been updated to be compatible with OBS Studio 28 on Apple Silicon, so they will not switch until those plugins are available. In every case, it comes down to your specific needs and preferences. You are, of course, always free to try out OBS Studio 28. Your scene collections and profiles are stored separately from the application itself, so I'm not sure what changes you would have to make, unless you rely on third-party plugins that are not yet available. If OBS Studio 28 doesn't meet your needs, you can rollback to an earlier version of OBS Studio. If OBS Studio 27.2.4 works fine for you, you can continue to use it as long as you like. We do not install application updates without user interaction.


----------



## haloknight5555 (Sep 1, 2022)

did this break because of the update I've tried to fix it nothing is working but I see people are have the same problem


----------



## haloknight5555 (Sep 1, 2022)

I found the fix for the stream deck plugins click the link


			https://help.elgato.com/hc/en-us/articles/8815141056013-Elgato-Stream-Deck-Plugin-Update-for-OBS-Studio-28


----------



## videored (Sep 2, 2022)

Anyone has any idea why this happens? With the new AMD encoder the recording (And stream if I try) runs fine but eventually (Usually in a minute or two) the skipped frames due to encoding lag start to dramatically go up and eventually turn red (And the percentage goes quite higher as time goes on too)





My encoding graph suddenly looks like this




CPU usage stays quite stable and nothing really lags on my end, it's just the recording and stream that start to skip frames like there's no tomorrow. This is my current configuration:





You guys can probably see what's up I guess. I used something similar with the older encoder in OBS 27 and everything worked just fine. Never had these weird spikes that DO NOT stop afterwards, it just keeps going up.


----------



## videored (Sep 2, 2022)

I could not find the edit button so I'll just post here. I forgot to mention that I was using AMF in the previous version of OBS. I think this was my last stable configuration:









What's the equivalent to this in OBS 28? I can't pick that particular encoder anymore.


----------



## PaiSand (Sep 2, 2022)

videored said:


> I could not find the edit button so I'll just post here. I forgot to mention that I was using AMF in the previous version of OBS. I think this was my last stable configuration:
> 
> What's the equivalent to this in OBS 28? I can't pick that particular encoder anymore.



As it's stated on the release notes in OBS 28 there's a new AMD encoder.
Do the intelligent thing and run the Auto-configuration Wizard, apply the settings it gives, restart OBS and test.


----------



## RytoEX (Sep 2, 2022)

videored said:


> Anyone has any idea why this happens? With the new AMD encoder the recording (And stream if I try) runs fine but eventually (Usually in a minute or two) the skipped frames due to encoding lag start to dramatically go up and eventually turn red (And the percentage goes quite higher as time goes on too)
> 
> View attachment 86124
> 
> ...


We would need to see a log file from OBS 27 where it was seemingly fine and a log file from OBS 28 where it is not to diagnose further. Additionally, please try without any AMF/FFmpeg Options.

Seeing your other post with photos, the equivalent settings would be something like this:

Preset: Balanced
Max B-frames: 4
Remove the options from the AMF/FFmpeg Options field.

The problem you're likely running into is trying to use the Quality Preset instead of Balanced.


----------



## videored (Sep 2, 2022)

PaiSand said:


> As it's stated on the release notes in OBS 28 there's a new AMD encoder.
> Do the intelligent thing and run the Auto-configuration Wizard, apply the settings it gives, restart OBS and test.


On my end the auto configuration wizard always returned a configuration that frankly, just sucks. Low audio bit rate, a ridiculous downscale in resolution, everything far lower than my PC can actually accomplish.

My previous configuration with AMD AMF H.264/AVC (Which no longer appears on the list of encoding options to boot) worked fine for 60 FPS @ 1920x1080. Never had an issue during streams nor during recordings. Now the wizard is again telling me to downscale to 853x480(!!!). Of course it's going to run better, because it's asking me to lower my stream quality a LOT.



RytoEX said:


> We would need to see a log file from OBS 27 where it was seemingly fine and a log file from OBS 28 where it is not to diagnose further. Additionally, please try without any AMF/FFmpeg Options.
> 
> Seeing your other post with photos, the equivalent settings would be something like this:
> 
> ...


I already tried without the options, same result. I'll try with the balanced preset and max b-frames next.


----------



## videored (Sep 2, 2022)

RytoEX said:


> We would need to see a log file from OBS 27 where it was seemingly fine and a log file from OBS 28 where it is not to diagnose further. Additionally, please try without any AMF/FFmpeg Options.
> 
> Seeing your other post with photos, the equivalent settings would be something like this:
> 
> ...



Alright, report time. It went well until the minute 3:30, then the encoding lag frames went up by 100 a second and that basically never stopped. Pretty much the same result as earlier.

I don't have OBS 27 anymore (And even if I had it my plugins were all upgraded to OBS 28 so the testing would lack some parity). I guess I'll download a portable copy of 27 and just create a simple new scene and record for a few minutes to get the log. Doesn't look like my scenes are the problem in 28 after all because even if I'm recording a still image with nothing else this issue still pops up.


----------



## RytoEX (Sep 2, 2022)

videored said:


> Alright, report time. It went well until the minute 3:30, then the encoding lag frames went up by 100 a second and that basically never stopped. Pretty much the same result as earlier.
> 
> I don't have OBS 27 anymore (And even if I had it my plugins were all upgraded to OBS 28 so the testing would lack some parity). I guess I'll download a portable copy of 27 and just create a simple new scene and record for a few minutes to get the log. Doesn't look like my scenes are the problem in 28 after all because even if I'm recording a still image with nothing else this issue still pops up.


Even a log file from just OBS 28 would be helpful. It would have far more diagnostic information than just the screenshots.


----------



## videored (Sep 2, 2022)

RytoEX said:


> Even a log file from just OBS 28 would be helpful. It would have far more diagnostic information than just the screenshots.


Sorry, I was doing some clean up in the logfiles' folder so I could be sure to upload an accurate file. Here's the log from my last recording, it started well and then it went to hell past minute 2. I did this test run using my standard twitch scene collection so it's fairly complex but that never mattered before anyway so I assume it wont impact the reason behind this that much.



			https://obsproject.com/logs/Wr3DiXkGEWpmC8t0


----------



## RytoEX (Sep 2, 2022)

videored said:


> Sorry, I was doing some clean up in the logfiles' folder so I could be sure to upload an accurate file. Here's the log from my last recording, it started well and then it went to hell past minute 2. I did this test run using my standard twitch scene collection so it's fairly complex but that never mattered before anyway so I assume it wont impact the reason behind this that much.
> 
> 
> 
> https://obsproject.com/logs/Wr3DiXkGEWpmC8t0


Ah, Polaris. For one, neither B-Frames nor HighMotionQualityBoostEnable are supported on that GPU, so you can remove them entirely. You can also reset Max B-Frames to 0, as it's otherwise ignored. On such a device, you may need to set the Preset to Speed. As far as I'm aware, the recommendations for Polaris GPUs (RX 4xx/5xx) are:

1080p60: Speed
1080p30: Speed/Balanced
720p60: Balanced/Quality
720p30: Balanced/Quality
Those may depend on other system resource usage, of course.

If you want to continue debugging/testing on Balanced, I'll need to see a log of a stream test, and also a separate log of a recording test with a blank scene collection to compare. Though, instead of continuing to debug/test here, I would recommend joining our Discord server and reaching out to @Flaeri (Flaeri#0687).

Finally, for recording, you don't want to use CBR. Use CQP with a value between 15 and 20, or use VBR. Though, I suspect this was just a test substitute for streaming.


----------



## videored (Sep 2, 2022)

RytoEX said:


> Ah, Polaris. For one, neither B-Frames nor HighMotionQualityBoostEnable are supported on that GPU, so you can remove them entirely. You can also reset Max B-Frames to 0, as it's otherwise ignored. On such a device, you may need to set the Preset to Speed. As far as I'm aware, the recommendations for Polaris GPUs (RX 4xx/5xx) are:
> 
> 1080p60: Speed
> 1080p30: Speed/Balanced
> ...



Yes it was just a test to substitute streaming. I removed the options you told me earlier from the bottom of the configuration but for some reason I keep seeing stuff like HighMotionQualityBoostEnable in the log, why is that?

Also what I'm wondering is, why do I have to jump through so many hoops and compromise the quality of the recording and the stream when my previous configuration with AMF on OBS 27 worked just fine? How come I have to go all the way down to the speed preset when I was using the quality one until yesterday when I moved to 28? Isn't the new encoder supposed to be better in every way? What am I missing here then? I assume I just can't go back to my previous encoder whatsoever while using OBS28, right?


----------



## RytoEX (Sep 2, 2022)

videored said:


> Yes it was just a test to substitute streaming. I removed the options you told me earlier from the bottom of the configuration but for some reason I keep seeing stuff like HighMotionQualityBoostEnable in the log, why is that?
> 
> Also what I'm wondering is, why do I have to jump through so many hoops and compromise the quality of the recording and the stream when my previous configuration with AMF on OBS 27 worked just fine? How come I have to go all the way down to the speed preset when I was using the quality one until yesterday when I moved to 28? Isn't the new encoder supposed to be better in every way? What am I missing here then? I assume I just can't go back to my previous encoder whatsoever while using OBS28, right?


Be advised that the congestion mechanisms between streaming and recording differ slightly (network congestion vs. disk write/buffer speed), so those aren't perfectly 1:1 comparisons.

As to why you still see mentions of HighMotionQualityBoostEnable, I'd have to double check our code and see a log to fully understand what's happening there. We disable it by default, and the hardware that doesn't support it might throw a warning if it doesn't have access to that setting. The warning is safe to ignore.

As to the remaining questions, the new encoder is a full rewrite from scratch of the encoder plugin with guidance from AMD. We do not necessarily expect it to perform exactly like the old implementation. It's possible that it's more optimized for current, modern hardware, given that it was written and tested rather recently, and that the previous implementation has better performance for older hardware. The old encoder has been deprecated, and therefore hidden from the main UI to prevent user confusion about why there are two AMD encoders and which one to pick.

If you wish to continue investigating AMF settings, troubleshooting performance issues, or even just discussing AMF, I recommend joining our Discord server and reaching out to @Flaeri (Flaeri#0687).


----------



## YarsHorror (Sep 3, 2022)

After installing the hotfix, the webcam stopped saving settings.


----------



## YarsHorror (Sep 3, 2022)

> Reverted a change causing video capture device settings to be reset when used [Jim]
> NOTE: This reverts the automatic saving of video capture device configuration settings. This will be reintroduced in a future version.


Bad news (


----------



## vansontv (Sep 3, 2022)

Can anyone tell me if the problem is unrelated, I've been using OBS for a few years, I've been streaming 24/24 but OBS it stopped working at 8 o'clock, can anyone tell me how to make it run 24/24?


----------



## RytoEX (Sep 4, 2022)

YarsHorror said:


> After installing the hotfix, the webcam stopped saving settings.





> Reverted a change causing video capture device settings to be reset when used [Jim]
> NOTE: This reverts the automatic saving of video capture device configuration settings. This will be reintroduced in a future version.





YarsHorror said:


> Bad news (


Correct. As you've found in our 28.0.1 patch notes, we had to revert that feature because it was breaking settings for non-webcam devices, such as capture cards. We will revisit it in a future release.



vansontv said:


> Can anyone tell me if the problem is unrelated, I've been using OBS for a few years, I've been streaming 24/24 but OBS it stopped working at 8 o'clock, can anyone tell me how to make it run 24/24?


For this sort of question, I recommend seeking assistance on our Discord server or in the appropriate "OBS Studio Support" sub-forum. Be prepared to provide log files for a working session and a session where OBS stopped working.


----------



## AptiX1 (Sep 4, 2022)

Found a bug. In the "Video Capture Device" if you select the video format "H264" in the logs begins to pile up a large number of errors. But if you select "MJPEG" or "YUY2" video format, no errors occur. 
I don't know about other capture cards, but it happens on AverMedia Live Gamer Portable 2 plus (GC513).


Spoiler: Video












						2022 09 04 11 20 22
					

OBS 28.0.1 Bug H264




					www.youtube.com
				









Spoiler: log






			https://obsproject.com/logs/AWNWcwF_wp133G6e


----------



## RytoEX (Sep 4, 2022)

AptiX1 said:


> Found a bug. In the "Video Capture Device" if you select the video format "H264" in the logs begins to pile up a large number of errors. But if you select "MJPEG" or "YUY2" video format, no errors occur.
> I don't know about other capture cards, but it happens on AverMedia Live Gamer Portable 2 plus (GC513).
> 
> 
> ...


Does the capture card still work in OBS despite the logged error messages?


----------



## energizerfellow (Sep 4, 2022)

AptiX1 said:


> Found a bug. In the "Video Capture Device" if you select the video format "H264" in the logs begins to pile up a large number of errors. But if you select "MJPEG" or "YUY2" video format, no errors occur.
> I don't know about other capture cards, but it happens on AverMedia Live Gamer Portable 2 plus (GC513).
> 
> 
> ...


See if the issue goes away after updating to the latest firmware on the Live Gamer Portable 2 Plus (GC513). The device has seen numerous firmware updates over the years, including recent updates specific to Windows 11 support.


----------



## eragonpry (Sep 5, 2022)

new update after ndi plugin show error how fix


----------



## kobratrading (Sep 5, 2022)

eragonpry said:


> new update after ndi plugin show error how fix


How about you try reading through other posts & threads like we all did, to find a temporary work-around. Pretty short sighted to just come post that. Clearly you haven't read _anything_ either in these forums, or even did a github search.


----------



## AptiX1 (Sep 5, 2022)

RytoEX said:


> Does the capture card still work in OBS despite the logged error messages?


Yes, it works. I just don't think it should log such errors.


energizerfellow said:


> See if the issue goes away after updating to the latest firmware on the Live Gamer Portable 2 Plus (GC513). The device has seen numerous firmware updates over the years, including recent updates specific to Windows 11 support.


I have already updated GC513 to the latest version.


----------



## azaire1180 (Sep 5, 2022)

Hello, I would like to send you a bug:

When I launch several audio applications, obs bug on mac ARM (wave link + spotify+streamdeck )

It worked well on the old version, can you explain to me why?

The sound becomes very weird at times and necessarily I have to cut everything.


----------



## RytoEX (Sep 5, 2022)

eragonpry said:


> new update after ndi plugin show error how fix


Please check our OBS Studio 28 Plugin Compatibility page or this pinned obs-ndi Issue.



AptiX1 said:


> Yes, it works. I just don't think it should log such errors.
> 
> I have already updated GC513 to the latest version.


If the capture card itself works, then we will take note of this, but it will likely be low priority to address this.



azaire1180 said:


> Hello, I would like to send you a bug:
> 
> When I launch several audio applications, obs bug on mac ARM (wave link + spotify+streamdeck )
> 
> ...


Without an OBS log from a version where it worked and a version where there is an issue, we cannot look into this.


----------



## Kittydalibre (Sep 6, 2022)

I hate the new theme and hate that its default


----------



## RytoEX (Sep 6, 2022)

Kittydalibre said:


> I hate the new theme and hate that its default


You can change the theme to any other available theme via Settings -> General -> General -> Theme. You can also check out custom themes in our Themes sub-forum, or create your own theme to suit your needs.


----------



## Altezza (Sep 6, 2022)

I think that the OBS Studio 28 Plugin Compatibility site is a kind of misleading. For e.g. the StreamFX plugin marked as available while the StreamFX site labeled the latest version as Alpha (Preview Release not for Production!). So at the moment there are no safe/working StreamFX version for OBS 28.


​​


----------



## RytoEX (Sep 6, 2022)

Altezza said:


> I think that the OBS Studio 28 Plugin Compatibility site is a kind of misleading. For e.g. the StreamFX plugin marked as available while the StreamFX site labeled the latest version as Alpha (Preview Release not for Production!). So at the moment there are no safe/working StreamFX version for OBS 28.


There is a build available, so that is how we marked it. Whether or not you consider it safe enough for your needs/use-case is up to you. If we marked it as "In Progress", there would be people telling us that it's "Available" because there's an Alpha build. For the purposes of our compatibility list, we decided that "Available" meant that "a build had been released by the maintainer". We may consider writing up some kind of key to describe each status.


----------



## azaire1180 (Sep 7, 2022)

here are the logs



			https://obsproject.com/logs/VTxev0VcTOTq1rGN
		


sorry I'm a beginner I offer you everything I have on my Mac M1 native

do you plan to set up audio management like voicemeeter in the OBS M1?

To avoid using wavelink by elgato under roseta for example.

How do you manage audio on M1?


----------



## RytoEX (Sep 7, 2022)

azaire1180 said:


> here are the logs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This really sounds like it should be in the the Mac Support forum or in our Discord server in either #macos-support or #audio-support.



> do you plan to set up audio management like voicemeeter in the OBS M1?


No.



> How do you manage audio on M1?


This is more of a support question. Please either make your own thread in Mac Support or join our Discord server and ask in #macos-support or #audio-support.


----------



## azaire1180 (Sep 8, 2022)

You ask me for the logs to finally redirect me to the audio support?

It's not a problem of configuration but of your software (Because on version 27 it worked perfectly, why I don't know but it's not related to my config or installation because I tested on my windows laptop = no problem.

Would there be a difference in audio management between roseta and native arm


----------



## RytoEX (Sep 8, 2022)

azaire1180 said:


> You ask me for the logs to finally redirect me to the audio support?
> 
> It's not a problem of configuration but of your software (Because on version 27 it worked perfectly, why I don't know but it's not related to my config or installation because I tested on my windows laptop = no problem.
> 
> Would there be a difference in audio management between roseta and native arm


Yes, I redirected you because those places are more appropriate for addressing your specific question, in my opinion. It would be best to have a single, well explained post of "what is wrong" with a single log showing when it worked and a single log showing when it does not work. I believe it is more likely that someone in the places that I've suggested will understand the problem than someone watching this thread.

Windows and macOS are _extremely different_. They should rarely be compared, especially concerning audio. Capturing audio on macOS is different from capturing audio on Windows.

No, there is no difference in audio management between Rosetta and native Apple Silicon versions. There _is_ a difference in audio management between Windows and macOS. There is also a difference in audio management between macOS 12 and macOS 13.


----------



## zeioth (Sep 10, 2022)

I don't see any options to choose GPU on OBS v28 with AMF. Can this be done with some option at least?


----------



## RytoEX (Sep 12, 2022)

zeioth said:


> I don't see any options to choose GPU on OBS v28 with AMF. Can this be done with some option at least?


No. The AMF encoder should always run on the GPU that you load OBS on. If you want to use the AMF encoder on a different GPU, you'll need to force Windows to run OBS on that GPU. It's almost always recommended to run OBS on the discrete GPU.


----------



## marhar545 (Sep 12, 2022)

I love the new application audio capturing. So fed up of changing application audio in sound settings and no more need for Virtual Audion cables. Great work. is there a limit to the number of applications?


----------



## marhar545 (Sep 12, 2022)

mishakim said:


> I got NDI working using this version: https://github.com/kilinbox/obs-ndi/releases/tag/4.9.1 though I used the libndi.dylib from the SDK rather than from the tools. (symlink from the actual file to /usr/local/lib/libndi.4.dylib where the plugin expects it).
> MacOS refuses to open it at first as it's not signed, so you have to go into the Security & Privacy preference pane and authorize it from there (after the failure to open), then restart OBS.


have you tried OBS Ninja & Electron Capture, so much better than NDI simply capturing audi from browser sources.


----------



## azaire1180 (Sep 13, 2022)

Bonjour,

Sauf erreur de ma part, je constate sur obs en faisant ALT TAB avec capture application, que mon écran est noir sur obs + ( streaming ) quand je change d'application ou de fenêtre malgré qu'elle soit encore ouverte mais plus au premier plan.

Est-ce normal ? Dois-je faire une capture de fenêtre pour éviter cela ?

Merci

Hello,

Unless I'm mistaken, I see on obs by doing ALT TAB with application capture, that my screen is black on obs + ( streaming ) when I change applications despite it still being open but no longer in the foreground.

Is this normal? Should I take a window capture to avoid this?

Thanks

I have last version OBS : 28.0.0.RC2 Native MAC M1

VIDEO FOR LOOKING -->









						Twitch
					

Twitch is the world's leading video platform and community for gamers.




					www.twitch.tv


----------



## sandrix (Sep 17, 2022)

hevc_nvenc is labeled incorrectly on Nvidia card


----------



## _AgentCobra (Sep 20, 2022)

The Video Capture Device source on Windows will now save/remember settings changed in the "Configure" dialog

- I love you, and I miss you. I hope you get better and come back soon


----------



## Altezza (Sep 21, 2022)

My first live stream will be on this saturday with the new OBS 28, so I tried to update a couple of things, including lower thirds. Every time I try to "ungroup" one of my lower third group the OBS just frozen ("OBS does not response). Does not crash, just frozen, so I only have log files, no crash reports. 
Any tips?


----------



## Altezza (Sep 22, 2022)

A quick follow up:
The ungroup only works, if the LOCK icon is in unlocked position and if the group is in open position.


----------



## ItsThatGuyJD (Sep 22, 2022)

My webcam settings still do not save is there a fix for this issue?


----------



## RytoEX (Sep 22, 2022)

azaire1180 said:


> Unless I'm mistaken, I see on obs by doing ALT TAB with application capture, that my screen is black on obs + ( streaming ) when I change applications despite it still being open but no longer in the foreground.
> 
> Is this normal? Should I take a window capture to avoid this?
> 
> I have last version OBS : 28.0.0.RC2 Native MAC M1


Please try in OBS Studio 28.0.1 or the latest 28.0.x available. If the issue still occurs, please check our open GitHub Issues for macOS opened after August 1, 2022 to see if there is an appropriate GitHub Issue already open to track this. If an appropriate GitHub Issue does not exist, consider opening one with detailed reproduction steps.



sandrix said:


> hevc_nvenc is labeled incorrectly on Nvidia card


As far as I know, we pull this list from FFmpeg. The first part of the item is the codec name, the second part in parentheses is the codec's base name. In either case, this does not appear to be an issue new to OBS Studio 28, as it also appears in OBS Studio 27.2.4.









Altezza said:


> A quick follow up:
> The ungroup only works, if the LOCK icon is in unlocked position and if the group is in open position.


I am so far unable to reproduce this on Windows. Please try reproducing this in OBS without any third party plugins.



ItsThatGuyJD said:


> My webcam settings still do not save is there a fix for this issue?


As stated in the patch notes and earlier in this thread, we had to revert that feature because it was breaking settings for non-webcam devices, such as capture cards. We will revisit it in a future release.


----------



## _AgentCobra (Sep 25, 2022)

"As stated in the patch notes and earlier in this thread, we had to revert that feature because it was breaking settings for non-webcam devices, such as capture cards. We will revisit it in a future release."

A future release of 28 or are we talking 29, 30?


----------



## RytoEX (Sep 28, 2022)

_AgentCobra said:


> "As stated in the patch notes and earlier in this thread, we had to revert that feature because it was breaking settings for non-webcam devices, such as capture cards. We will revisit it in a future release."
> 
> A future release of 28 or are we talking 29, 30?


Whenever we can reintroduce the feature without running into the problems discovered on the initial OBS Studio 28 release. We have no set deadline for this.


----------



## Chip_Brewster (Sep 29, 2022)

Just took the plunge and experiencing a scene transition issue where the departing elements (which I have frozen) appear to darken in color without any discernable cause.  I have experimented with a multitude of settings in the transition itself and could find no way to fix this.  This did not happen in v27.  Perhaps something that has already been recognized and is in the works to be addressed?  Happy to provide any other info / documentation requested.


----------



## RytoEX (Sep 29, 2022)

Chip_Brewster said:


> Just took the plunge and experiencing a scene transition issue where the departing elements (which I have frozen) appear to darken in color without any discernable cause.  I have experimented with a multitude of settings in the transition itself and could find no way to fix this.  This did not happen in v27.  Perhaps something that has already been recognized and is in the works to be addressed?  Happy to provide any other info / documentation requested.


The video is unavailable.


----------



## Chip_Brewster (Sep 30, 2022)

RytoEX said:


> The video is unavailable.


Pays fine when I click on it...  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wN0IhTK16WM

EDIT: well apparently YouTube doesn't understand it's own "Unlisted" rules.  Let me upload to a different YT account and I'll share a "Public" post.


----------



## Chip_Brewster (Sep 30, 2022)

Public video with scene switch issue - https://youtu.be/JOeairQOGDQ






It's happening in many of my scenes, this is simply one example.


----------



## Chip_Brewster (Oct 3, 2022)

Chip_Brewster said:


> Public video with scene switch issue - https://youtu.be/JOeairQOGDQ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not fixed with the .3 update that just came out.


----------



## RytoEX (Oct 3, 2022)

Chip_Brewster said:


> Just took the plunge and experiencing a scene transition issue where the departing elements (which I have frozen) appear to darken in color without any discernable cause.  I have experimented with a multitude of settings in the transition itself and could find no way to fix this.  This did not happen in v27.  Perhaps something that has already been recognized and is in the works to be addressed?  Happy to provide any other info / documentation requested.





Chip_Brewster said:


> Not fixed with the .3 update that just came out.


Without more information on exactly what kind of transition is occurring, and how you have it set up, it's difficult to answer this concern. Is this a built-in OBS transition? Are you using a plugin to perform the transition? It might be more expedient for you to go over this setup and issue in our Discord server. Please be prepared to explain your setup, how the transition is configured, and provide log files and example files for the transition.


----------



## RytoEX (Oct 3, 2022)

OBS Studio 28.0.3 has been released. The Beta and Release Candidate phases ended in August, and this thread has served its purpose. Therefore, I will be closing this thread.

If you have an issue with OBS Studio 28, please consider posting in the appropriate OBS Studio Support sub-forum or in our Discord server. If you have a verified bug, you may be asked to file a GitHub Issue, but please attempt to first verify that it is a bug rather than a setup or configuration issue.

Thank you for all the feedback and reports!


----------

